# ¿Como sobrevivis a la soledad?



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2017)

Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.

Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar. 

Necesitas un minimo de afecto en tu vida que nadie te da. Y te niegas a ser uno de esos fracasados de mierda que se lian con una puta panchita por miedo a estar solo y para que se callen tus familiares. O de hacerle un tambor a una cualquiera para que despues tu hijo sea un desconocido y te arruinen la vida.

Las amistades se han convertido en meras relaciones mercantiles, en las que solo importas en funcion de cuanta sangre te dejas chupar. Aquellos hombres honorables que creias hermanos de sangre, esos que te prometian ser tus compañeros inseparables durante el resto de sus vidas, esos que cuando algo te salia mal estaban a muerte contigo y te juraban que siempre tendrias un pilar donde apoyarte, hasta que fuerais viejos decrepitos de asilo y domino... de repente te traicionan, te abandonan y te tratan como mierda, en el momento en el que una puta YOKO ONO los castra y secuestra.

Los familiares son una competicion de subnormales a ver quien es mas gilipollas, quien mas rojo, o quien saca mas pecho, hasta el punto del hartazo y no querer ni verlos mas. Los hermanos suelen ser codiciosos hijos de puta y cada vez te cruzas con mas gente que te dice que tampoco se habla con los suyos. Solo puedes fiarte de tus padres, que encima cada dia estan mas viejos y enfermos.

No hay forma humana de encontrar amor. A partir de los 30 es absolutamente imposible hacer nuevos amigos, y los de toda la vida te echan de sus vidas a patadas. No te dejan pagarle a una coneja para tener un hijo. Ni tan siquiera puedes autorrealizarte con tu trabajo, porque el trabajo hoy dia es basura esclavista que te produce cualquier cosa menos satisfaccion, y tratar de crearte negocios propios es un suicidio en este pais de mierda. Irte del pais es una quimera, y solo te repercutiria en una soledad aun mayor.

La masonada ha conseguido lo que buscaba. Una sociedad occidental totalmente desestructurada donde la mayor parte de la gente se siente infeilz y sola, en continua bronca, pelea y competicion con todos quienes le rodean.

¿Como cojones puede alguien sobrevivir asi? Ni en el puto medievo habia un ambiente tan jodidamente hostil. La gente pasaria mas hambre, pero las relaciones humanas te hacian tirar adelante. Ahora no tenemos nada. Cadaveres andantes.


----------



## Digamelon (27 Dic 2017)

No te falta razón.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...



Tú pareces sobrevivir vomitando insultos y parrafadas indigestas por Internec...

Con esos "miles de intereses y aficiones" tuyos (follaperrismo, lamer falos sionistas, etc), unidos a tu abundante tiempo libre, ya podías aprovechar para culturizarte un poco...


----------



## Von Riné (27 Dic 2017)

Nunca he tenido grandes necesidades sociales. Simplemente eso me ayuda a aguantar la soledad. Ahora que lo pienso, en toda mi vida creo que solo puedo contar a una amistad que podría considerar seria. He tenido relaciones sociales de a lo mejor quedar un día o alguna conversación mas o menos interesante pero no he llegado a profundizar en ello. 

Aunque la verdad, tampoco me preocupa mucho.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Dic 2017)

el único sentido de la vida es sufrivivir. 

yo tengo suerte que me gusta estar solo, y a la vez soy abierto con la gente.
pero si, a todos nos gustaría tener la novia perfecta, amigos de puta madre que en 1 min te hacen reir con sus chorradas y te olvidas de tus problemas..
un buen trabajo que te guste y encima te paguen bien...

etc etc


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2017)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el único sentido de la vida es sufrivivir.
> 
> yo tengo suerte que me gusta estar solo, y a la vez soy abierto con la gente.
> pero si, a todos nos gustaría tener la novia perfecta, amigos de puta madre que en 1 min te hacen reir con sus chorradas y te olvidas de tus problemas..
> ...



No creo que sea pedir tanto. Que hayan relaciones amorosas saludables. Que se puedan tener hijos. Que puedas tener un trabajo normal que te permita vivir. Tener amigos leales que sean tus compañeros en la vida y que esten siempre ahi para darte apoyo si estas mal. Famiia, amigos fieles, trabajo digno y un poco de ocio. 

Pero no, ni eso.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 03:04 ----------




Sicofante dijo:


> Lee a Schopenhauer (_El mundo como voluntad y como representación_) y a Kierkegaard (_Temor y temblor_). No son mariconadas, paparruchas y fumadas, te lo prometo.
> 
> Acepta la existencia trágica de toda vida humana. No lo has hecho, y por eso, porque te resistes a aceptarlo, tienes aún esa tensión y esa fuerza dentro que te hace rabiar por cualquier cosa, en ocasiones forma cómica, por lo que te critican y se mofan de ti muchos foreros.
> 
> ...



Creo que tu, como tantos otros, no eres consciente de la basura de mundo (y especialmente pais) en el que vivimos hoy. A mi no me sirve chopenjawa, ni filosofadas de "hemos venido aqui a sufrir, hay que fustigarse y resignarse". 

Y una mierda. La generacion de mis padres era muy feliz. Hasta la de mis abuelos, pese haber pasado una guerra, era muy feliz. Esta es la primera generacion en la que la gente, en masa, se siente sola, infeliz y desamparada.

Las cosas no "son" asi. Las cosas nos las han hecho asi los que estan moviendonos con hilos como a gilipollas. Todo puede cambiar, todo debe cambiar. Nos merecemos una sociedad mejor que toda esta puta mierda. Y para eso teneis que espabilar todos y daros cuenta de que estamos en la mierda, que no merecemos estar con la mierda, y que tenemos que hacer algo para que esto cambie.


----------



## Glasterthum (27 Dic 2017)

Pillo sitio.

Y todo en la actualidad tiende al aislamiento de la gente, véase los moviles.


----------



## perifollo (27 Dic 2017)

"It's very difficult todo esto", Mr. White. Por eso desde sus primeros inicios, los seres humanos contamos con:







Concentra lo mejor y lo peor del ser humano.


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2017)

No sobrevivimos a la soledad, todos morimos alli.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Dic 2017)

Sicofante dijo:


> Si luchas contra la realidad, ella misma se encargará de triturarte, como ya está haciendo, por lo que se infiere de tus numerosos posts.



Esto es, dialécticamente, el sacar la barra del maletero (con mucha mala hostia).

Mis Dies.


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Dic 2017)

Todo es cuestión de perspectiva.

Profundizar en lo negativo no te va a llevar a NADA bueno.

Da un paso atrás, piensa, reflexiona y observa la realidad con los ojos y la mente abierta.

Quizas encuentres una forma de vivir que sea la adecuada para ti.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Dic 2017)

La soledad es cojonuda. 
Tu problema es que eres un pelao.


----------



## Santon (27 Dic 2017)

Pero entonces estáis simplificando la felicidad a no estar solo.

Entonces para vosotros el éxito en la vida es tener una mujer y 3 hijos.

Para este viaje no hacían falta alforjas !!!!

Y pensar que nos reíamos de un amigo "cani" paleto que trabajaba en precario y conoció a una chica tipica "Choni" muy joven y que a los 30 ya tenía 3 hijos....

Hoy apenas tienen para llegar a fin de mes, pero según vuestra idea, él es un triunfador.


----------



## Amerika (27 Dic 2017)

Tienes que aceptar algunas cosas.

Primero el interés que hay detrás de cada relación el ajeno y el propio.. 
Después la naturaleza de la especie humana, que tu conciencia no es la de los demás.

El famoso ''no hagas lo que no te gustaría que te hicieran'' se queda corto.
''No hagas a los demás lo que no te gustaría que te hicieran y no hagas lo que no harían por ti''

Al final ves a tus conocidos como escoria moral, pero necesitamos relaciones humanas para no volvernos locos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Dic 2017)

Buscate novia.

Comprate un serie 3 de segunda mano y aprende a hacer DRIFTING.


----------



## chusto (27 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Aquellos hombres honorables que creias hermanos de sangre, esos que te prometian ser tus compañeros inseparables durante el resto de sus vidas, esos que cuando algo te salia mal estaban a muerte contigo y *te juraban que siempre tendrias un pilar donde apoyarte*, hasta que fuerais viejos decrepitos de asilo y domino...



Todo suena muy "homo", pero esa frase la que mas.


----------



## Trejo (27 Dic 2017)

Hay muchos casos así. Yo mismo, por ejemplo. Enfrascado en dos relaciones largas desde los 23 hasta la actualidad (41) que no me han aportado nada. Con una terrible sensación de que he tirado a la basura los mejores años de mi vida. Con los que creía mis amigos intenté mantener el contacto (siempre por iniciativa mía) pero llegó un momento que me cansé. Además, uno de ellos dejó de hablarme por no haber ido a su boda, cuando le expliqué que me quedaba en la otra punta del país y en ese momento andaba jodido de dinero.

Con las mujeres también he perdido la esperanza. Lo que hay en el mercado son carruseleras que aún creen que tienen 20 años o mamás sobreprotectoras que te andan diciendo todo el día que sus hijos son lo primero y tú para el final.

Estoy muy de acuerdo en que, a partir de cierta edad, es prácticamente reconstruir tu vida tal y como la habías planeado.


----------



## Pailarocas (27 Dic 2017)

Pues estoy empezando a creer que el op es buena persona de verdad, mejor que la mayoría de la gente.
No puedes esperar recibir lo mismo que tu das.
La vida es dura, los "amigos" de verdad no existen, y en el amor, el 90% de las parejas siguen juntas por miedo a la soledad.
Yo tengo "amigos" desde hace años, y son muy pocos los que no han intentado parasitarme con absoluto descaro. Alguno de ellos incluso trabajó para mi en alguna mala época que pasó y no te agradecen nada.
No puedes sufrir por todo y por todos, es bueno tomarse la vida con un poco de procacidad y humor, tu vida eres tu y los que quieres de verdad, en este caso tus padres.
Con el resto, pásalo bien y no esperes recibir nada a cambio aunque tu lo deas, a lo mejor alguien te da una sorpresa.


----------



## pacoestrada (27 Dic 2017)

Nietzsche, templo, mazadura, cash sano...solo asi se forja el advenimiento del ser superior Mentugou contra el feminismo marxista judeomasonico


----------



## amore (27 Dic 2017)

Todo hombre o mujer que se precie debe pasar una temporada en soledad absoluta.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...



EL EREMITA - Proximo lanzamiento

Comience buscando por ahí. Hay una Comunidad de gente igual de harta que Vd. la cual se prepara para constituir un Asentamiento tranquilo y de Paz.

Si quiere, por mp, le puedo dar más detalles.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Dic 2017)

Jia Li dijo:


> Mira te cuento lo que me ha pasado a mí sobre la gente, y cómo pienso a dia de hoy.
> 
> Fallecen nuestros padres, nos quedamos solos mi hermano y yo, él tenía 23 al fallecer mi madre, y un año después fallece mi padre. No era algo improviso pues se veía venir de hace tiempo. No obstante la realidad al final fue peor de la imaginada.
> 
> ...



Que sepas que el OP no te ha leido ni una linea porque te tiene en la lista de ignorados.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (27 Dic 2017)

La sociedad moderna esta llena de maricas hipersocializados como mr nini que no pueden estar en soledad, porque les da miedo quedarse a solas con sus negros pensamientos.Toda su vida se basa en buscar gente y actividades sustitutorias para no tener que enfrentarse a la mente.

La soledad purifica porque nos da la oportunidad de destruir nuestros demonios internos,pero la gente se acojona con la idea.

Lo de "se me caen las paredes de casa encima" no es mas que el acojone que se siente cuando te quedas a solas con tus paranoias y miedos.


----------



## Pailarocas (27 Dic 2017)

Polepole dijo:


> Que sepas que el OP no te ha leido ni una linea porque te tiene en la lista de ignorados.



:XX::XX: El op no la leyó de momento porque se levanta a las 14:00 horas, entre otras cosas


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (27 Dic 2017)

Yo la sobrevivo con Wilson:


----------



## notorius.burbujo (27 Dic 2017)

Soy un afortunado por gustarme la soledad, pero es cierto que necesitamos ver a gente cada X tiempo. Incluso aunque tengas amigos, cuando llevas varios meses solo te das cuenta de que te aislas demasiado. Tengo suerte de tener amigos que respetan mi forma de ser, no todo el mundo respeta que una persona tenga largos períodos de aislamiento. La mayoría de la gente es rutinaria. Queda cada X tiempo de forma ordenada, haciendo de sus relaciones un hábito igual que otros.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Dic 2017)

El que no sepa vivir solo, se le vienen encima años de antidepresivos si no los toma ya.
No le echéis la culpa a nadie en concreto, la culpa de todos.
Así hemos evolucionado, a joderse.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Dic 2017)

Lo ideal es una refinada Tebaida, donde llevar una cómoda vida eremítica dedicada al enriquecimiento personal, a salvo del diluvio universal de la estupidez humana, y con la posibildad de dar un paseo de cuando en cuando por las ruinas de la Cristiandad, si hay ánimos.


----------



## calzonazos (27 Dic 2017)

La soledad no es problema al menos ahora que tengo 28 años, quizas porque he pasado la mayor parte de mi vida solo aunque ahora tenga novia y viva con ella. Lo que deja ese poso de amargura es que no se puede confiar en absolutamente nada, voy por navidad a casa de mis padres y ya me voy a volver a ir aunque esperaba a quedarme hasta el dia 3. La razon no soporto a mi madre, una queja continua lleno de reproches y lo que aguantabas con 12 o con 20 con 28 años no lo tolero, soy su invitado en su casa, si, pero que me diga frases de que tu no perteneces a esta familia, que eres un miserable o un idiota no se lo tolero a nadie. Si esto lo recibes de tu madre imaginate del resto, simplemente es triste asumir que estamos solos en este mundo, ya esta pastilla roja y punto. Todo es interes, a partir de los 23 es imposible hacer amigos y el 80% de los tios matarian a toda su familia por catar un coño, asumir esas tres verdades y tirar para adelante


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 Dic 2017)

cuco dijo:


> Dos cosas: "comunidad" y "eremita" juntos hacen un oxímoron, cuando no una incongruente contradicción.
> 
> El pianito "new age" y la sociedad "Retard SL" que firma la página que enlazas, llevan a pensar que poca paz habrá en ese asentamiento ienso:



Retard es la sociedad que se encarga del diseño del Blog.

Puede existir una Comunidad de Eremitas. Poco puesto le veo en el tema.

Feliz Natividad.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StandardMan (27 Dic 2017)

Independientemente del personaje que desarrollas aqui...si la naturaleza te ha dado unas buenas espaldas y brazos fuertes , un cerebro minimamente amueblado y funcional aderezado cierto caracter luchador para poder desarrollar un trabajo que te reporte cash, tienes posibilidades de llevar una vida digna, enhorabuena, de lo contrario ya puedes ir espabilando a tus 30 y pico y dejar de hacer el mongo por aquí...


----------



## Nefersen (27 Dic 2017)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> La única solución es la redistribución de la riqueza para que la vida de la mayoría deje de ser tan miserable.



¿Como en Cuba?


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2017)

Jia Li dijo:


> En ese sentido me siento afortunada de ser chica porque creo que un hombre en mi situación, no habría tenido pareja, o al menos no como yo la he tenido, ya que las mujeres inspiramos protección y el hombre que tiene estos problemas más bien aleja a las potenciales parejas. En ese sentido sí he tenido "suerte". Al no ser tu caso por ser hombre ya sabes que una mujer normalmente no va a venir a sacarte de tu depresión, a que superes un bache, sino más bien estará cuando tú lo hayas superado.
> 
> Para eso en nada te ayuda lamentarte y dar una imagen negativa a los demás. Tus amigos hacen su vida, tu sientes que pasan de ti, pues actua en consecuencia haciendo lo mismo, no puedes estar en tu casa lamentándote por cómo te tratan, desde fuera se ve infantil y muy débil, y es así porque tendrías que estar focalizado en otros asuntos y no importante tanto cómo responde fulanito o benganito. Esa debilidad la gente la huele y se aleja, como te han dicho. Y esto no va reñido con la lealtad de la que hablas, podrían ser quizás mejores personas. Simplemente enfócate en solucionar tus problemas y la gente te tratará de otra manera y será más fácil echarse novia.



Lamento todo lo que cuentas, veo que tampoco has tenido una vida facil. 

Pero obviando todo eso, me voy a centrar en contestarte unicamente a estos 2 parrafos, porque veo que no captas lo que estoy diciendo.

- La mujer es parasita por naturaleza. Desde que eramos monos, la hembra lo que quiere es un gorilato gigante que la folle duro, la preñe muchas veces y le de una prole de futuros gorilatos. Que sea muy fuerte para que provea mientras ella esta sentadita en la caverna jugando con los nenes y rascandose el parrus. Y que le quite del medio a los betas que acudan olisqueando. Eso mismo lo puedes aplicar a dia de hoy porque sigue siendo igual.

- Yo no soy ningun taradito que tenga problemas mentales que tenga que resolver, porque sino "no le voy a resultar atractivo" a ninguna golfa sacamantecas. Golfas se me han arrimado muchas, y soy yo el que las ha rechazado porque no me interesan. Que les saquen la manteca a otro. 

- No necesito a ninguna golfa que venga "a sacarme de depresion". Yo estoy jodido porque la gente, a nivel general y social, se ha convertido en una hija de la gran puta, y la vida hoy dia consiste en la puta ley de la selva, donde tienes que dormir con un cuchillo en la mano porque nunca sabes quien te va a apuñalar ni cuando. Y eso no hay quien lo soporte.

- Eso de "tus amigos hacen su vida", es una frase DE MUJER. Y la mujer, jamas tiene amigos, ni entiende lo que es la amistad. Antropologicamente, el hombre tiene el instinto del guerrero y la mujer el instinto de la puta. El hombre, para hacer la guerra, siempre ha necesitado de compañeros fieles a quienes confiar su vida y con quienes guardarse las espaldas. Unos se protegen a otros y esos lazos se forjan de por vida. No puedes decirle a un hombre que haga "su vida", porque para un hombre, desde siempre, sus amigos (los de verdad) han formado parte de sus vidas intimas, como si fueran parte de su propia familia.

Eso la mujer, ni lo entiende ni lo concibe. Y como en la sociedad occidental de hoy ya no hay ni guerra, ni militarismo, ni hombria, esos valores de fidelidad inquebrantable con el amigo-hermano, se han ido a la puta mierda. Ahora la sociedad se ha feminizado, los hombres se han castrado, y se comportan como mujeres con polla. Ahora todos te contestan como ramerillas de 3 al cuarto. "Yo es que ya hago mi vida, no tengo tiempo para amigos". Cualquier abuelo que haya vivido la guerra, le romperia la boca a su nieto de oirlo hablar asi.

Que las putas vean como infantil y debil el que un hombre este jodido por sentirse solo, por haber sufrido la deslealtad y la traicion de quienes consideraba sus hermanos, me importa una reputisima mierda. Y mis problemas, eso hago y he hecho siempre, tratar de solucionar mis problemas. Y entre mis problemas, uno de los principales sino el principal, es el no poder contar con la fidelidad de NADIE, porque ya no existen hombres de verdad con fidelidad y palabra de caballero... sino individuos amorales nacidos con genero masculino, pero con un cerebro estrogenizado que se comportan igual que rameras.

Y ojo, no lo digo por ti. Hablo de la sociedad.


----------



## Duffmannn (27 Dic 2017)

Un 10 a las intervenciones en este hilo.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Lamento todo lo que cuentas, veo que tampoco has tenido una vida facil.
> 
> Pero obviando todo eso, me voy a centrar en contestarte unicamente a estos 2 parrafos, porque veo que no captas lo que estoy diciendo.
> 
> ...



Macho, preocupate mas por cabeza que la tienes hecha polvo. El corazon ya se vera, pero de cabeza iria directamente a un psiquiatra. Y explayate bien con tu obsesion de los funcivagos de la sanidad. A ver si hay suerte y te resetean cada neurona de tu cerebro a electroshock para que dejes de ser un completo subnormal.


----------



## hartman (27 Dic 2017)

Polepole dijo:


> Macho, preocupate mas por cabeza que la tienes hecha polvo. El corazon ya se vera, pero de cabeza iria directamente a un psiquiatra. Y explayate bien con tu obsesion de los funcivagos de la sanidad. A ver si hay suerte y te resetean cada neurona de tu cerebro a electroshock para que dejes de ser un completo subnormal.



las sobredosis de campurrianas es lo que tiene


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Dic 2017)

Ahi va la solucion a tus problemas:

Comprate una MOTO y aprende a mantenerla y repararla por ti mismo. Haz muchos kilómetros.

[youtube]7rSY2orjQN8[/youtube]


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2017)

En serio, sois todos igual de sociopatas? 

Que yo tengo mil aficiones, y he hecho miles de cosas solo, y viajes solo, y de todo solo, pero NO se puede pasar la vida solo joder. Siempre igual, viendo como las putas relaciones personales son jodidas farsas, sin poder confiar nunca en nadie, sintiendote que eres tu contra el puto mundo.

Los que estais locos sois todos los que no os dais cuenta.


----------



## Pailarocas (27 Dic 2017)

La verdad es que tiene que ser duro verse y sentirse solo estos días, por mucho que digáis, yo no se que es eso porque tengo una mujer que amo y que me escucha, apoya y obedece.

Y ojo, que por estar solo no digo a estar sin compañía, sinó a sentirse solo emocionalmente, sin nadie en quien confiar plenamente, cosa que le pasa a muuuuchos casados y con pareja.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Dic 2017)

Cómo sobrevivir a la soledad?

Simple: Respirando, hidratándome, comiendo, etc. Lo que hace cualquiera con instintos de supervivencia. El resto son pajas mentales según el rollo que cada quien tenga en su cabecita.

Mal formulada la pregunta del hilo porque la soledad no necesariamente tiene que ser una tragedia.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2017)

Confirmo que sois una banda de sociopatas, nose. O erais el rarito de vuestra clase y os habeis hecho a una vida en burbuja aislados del resto del mundo o no se. 

Yo tenia una vida feliz, socialmente intensa, con muchos allegados. Pero poco a poco me he ido sintiendo como en la pelicula de pactar con el diablo. Nada es lo que parecia ser, y toda la gente zalamera que me rodeaba y me hacia la pelota, solo buscaba chuparme la sangre, o dañarme de la forma mas rastrera si no me dejaba hacerlo.

Te estan sonriendo y sonriendo jijiji pero en cuanto te descuidas un poco y te das media vuelva sin avisar, ZAS, les ves la verdadera cara..


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Dic 2017)

Deja de andar escribiendo chorradas...Has dicho una y mil veces que no tienes pasta, quién querría chuparte la sangre? A no ser que todo sea una mentira y estés forrado de familia y los demás lo sepan. La gente sólo se mueve por interés después de los 27 años.


----------



## Cormac (27 Dic 2017)

No todas las mujeres son malas ni han sido promiscuas. Eso lo primero que tienes que aprender. Luego tienes que encontrar a la chica adecuada y acertar, que no es fácil, lo mismo para ellas encontrar al hombre adecuado.


----------



## torio (27 Dic 2017)

Con ayuda del Vodka.


----------



## Cormac (27 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Confirmo que sois una banda de sociopatas, nose. O erais el rarito de vuestra clase y os habeis hecho a una vida en burbuja aislados del resto del mundo o no se.
> 
> Yo tenia una vida feliz, socialmente intensa, con muchos allegados. Pero poco a poco me he ido sintiendo como en la pelicula de pactar con el diablo. Nada es lo que parecia ser, y toda la gente zalamera que me rodeaba y me hacia la pelota, solo buscaba chuparme la sangre, o dañarme de la forma mas rastrera si no me dejaba hacerlo.
> 
> Te estan sonriendo y sonriendo jijiji pero en cuanto te descuidas un poco y te das media vuelva sin avisar, ZAS, les ves la verdadera cara..



Laboralmente sí que me he sentido así.


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Dic 2017)

Lo primero es que si alguno tiene pensamientos suicidas, que vaya al médico. Esto ya lo digo por manías personales y obligación moral.

Ahora entrado al tema, yo por mi parte, sí, me he sentido bastante solo con el tema de las chicas, pues nunca he tenido novia, y mira, ahora que voy por los treinta me da un poco igual, aunque bueno, estoy convencido que encontraré algo.

La gente se guía por las apariencias en la sociedad, así que supongo que esto sería lo básico.

Por lo demás tampoco sabría que decirle al OP, pues más o menos yo estoy igual.

Si te sirve de ejemplo yo dentro de poco empezaré un curso del Sepe. Algo hay que hacer. Y a veces la verdad es que en lugar de quedar con la gente pues prefiero quedarme en casa, pero a veces hay que animarse y quedar.

Si algo bueno tiene tener 30 años es que uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pues lo normal es que a esa edad uno suele tener los estudios base acabados. Así que tira de imaginación y hazte un plan de vida que sea realista, y a por ello, y que sea lo que tenga lo que tenga que ser, pero que no se diga que no lo intentaste.

Pues si hay una cosa que tengo clara es en una sociedad en la que la gente viven como borregos, aunque supongo que esto siempre ha sido así. Así que en principio tú ya sabes mucha cosa de la sociedad que no sabías con 18 años, y en principio deberías de conocerte mejor a ti mismo. Utiliza esos factores en tu favor en lugar de decir sobre lo mala que es la soledad y todas esas cosas.

Hay páginas en internet para encontrar amigos, con grupos de quedadas y tal, y no hablo de páginas de mierda para encontrar pareja. Si tiras por google puedes encontrar cosas, o si no pregúntame a mí por privado y te digo. Yo a raíz de estas páginas, a partir de junio de este año aproximadamente empecé a conocer gente. Quizá pueda ser un comienzo.


----------



## croissant (27 Dic 2017)

Braulio dijo:


> A mi me gusta la soledad. Necesito la soledad. Me aclara la mente. No soporto estar rodeado de gente durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> He desaparecido durante meses y mis amigos y familia me lo han pasado por alto. Como si nada hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



Qué mal rollo das, tío. Me ha dejado mal cuerpo leer cómo eres.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Dic 2017)

Braulio dijo:


> A mi me gusta la soledad. Necesito la soledad. Me aclara la mente. No soporto estar rodeado de gente durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> He desaparecido durante meses y mis amigos y familia me lo han pasado por alto. Como si nada hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



A mí me mola tu carácter y personalidad para hacer la vida como tú consideres oportuna sin miedo a lo que piensen los demás. 
Ojalá hubiera más gente como tú y menos sobrevalorados que se creen los reyes del mambo por tener cosas materiales sin valor real.
Mucha suerte en.la vida. Te la mereces.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Dic 2017)

Lo más importante en este mundo es la resiliencia, es decir la capacidad de aguante, el que busca la felicidad lo más probable es que nunca la encuentre e incluso esta condenado a ser un desgraciado toda su jodida vida, por ello es mejor que aprendas, entiendas y admitas como funciona el mundo. Lo que cuentas no es nada extraño, es normal. Por otro lado, más que por la soledad, lo que se desprende de tu texto es la obligación que tenemos de relacionarnos con gente que forma parte de nuestro entorno especialmente en estas fechas, es un mal estacional, como las epidemias de gripe. Hay que procurar no rayarse, no esperar nada de nadie y vivir lo más en paz posible con uno mismo, sin obsesionarnos con la obligación de ser felices.


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Dic 2017)

La putada es que todos os creeis que la vida es como en las pelis buenrollistas y los anuncios.

Muchos no sabríais dar ni dos pasos seguido sin vuestros amiguitos llamandoos al móvil o escribiendo mierdas al facefuck cada dos por tres. Necesitar "seguidores" es de gente DEBIL.

Al 99.9 de esas personas a quienes llamáis amigos les importáis una puta mierda.

Hay que aprender a estar solo. Yo he pasado tiempo solo y es algo que te da fortaleza. Tener a gente que te llama para ir a emborracharte no significa necesariamente tener amigos.

Un hombre debe seguir su camino, hacerse a si mismo y si otros quieren unirse, perfecto.

Amistad verdadera al margen del interés he visto muy pocas veces. Eso si, a todo el mundo se le llena la boca diciendo que si sus amigos esto o lo otro, como si fuera un puto anuncio de cerveza… hasta que alguien tiene un problema de verdad y necesita algo.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (27 Dic 2017)

mister Nini maricon


----------



## notmebug (27 Dic 2017)

Estas historias donde el protagonista es bueno y el resto del mundo muy malo me huelen a chamusquina ...


----------



## Patoso (27 Dic 2017)

Pues a ver se sobrevive adaptándose, con el tiempo y con la madurez ya sabes de que va el puto percal. Después del cuento de la pareja, la felicidad de las salidas de borracheras, la etapa de putes, alcohol y sustancias todo es un proceso que al final llegas a puerto a un puerto que estaba en mí mismo.

Solo teniendo la experiencia de lo putas y malas que son las tías, lo hijo de putas que son los tíos y que hablar de los putos vecinos de mierda y esa gente que grita en los putos bares sin escucharse.

Yo al final he pasado por todo eso y salgo y encaro mi vida en soledad pero con una fuerza atroz que solo conoce los que las hemos pasado putas muchas veces y nadie vino a tirarnos arroz y no quiero dar la sensación de sobrado sino de la fortaleza que se adquiere después de pasar duros tragos en tu vida y no tener nadie al lado para que se sujete o que te entierre depende la situación.

Hoy día soy más fuerte, hago lo que quiero, soy bastante psicópata con las tías pero solo hago lo que hacen ellas, ahora las leo mejor y me aprovecho y me sirven y les trato con la zanahoria al conejo( no se como suena eso).

Tranquilidad es la palabra, ahí encontré mi felicidad y ya en esperar pocas cosas excepto lo que me trae el día, la dignidad procuro no perderla nunca y eso me hace dormir pero que muy bien.

Lo que veo a mi alrededor me da pavor, asco pero intento refugiarme en mi mismo ahí he encontrado mi mejor refugio, antes consumía que si alcohol, que si no se que, ahora y desde hace dos años nada, no se pero es un detalle que a mi me ha vuelto más lúcido y me sirve para tomar el control total al menos de mi mismo en esta puta mierda de vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> La putada es que todos os creeis que la vida es como en las pelis buenrollistas y los anuncios.
> 
> Muchos no sabríais dar ni dos pasos seguido sin vuestros amiguitos llamandoos al móvil o escribiendo mierdas al facefuck cada dos por tres. Necesitar "seguidores" es de gente DEBIL.
> 
> ...



Sastamente. Por eso hace mucho tiempo que dejé de hacer cosas con otros porque sí y he reducido mucho mi vida social. Casi siempre los planes eran para hacer "bulto" y luego casi nunca me lo pasaba bien ni disfrutaba de esa gente ni de lo que me ofrecían.
En mi caso tuve que aprender a estar solo desde muy pequeño ya que la situación en mi casa era muy mala y mis hermanos iban por sitios muy distintos al mío, por lo que para mí estar solo no es un trauma precisamente.

Me hace gracia cuando salgo a algún sitio (solo o acompañado) y me pongo a observar a la gente alrededor. El 99% son penosos y te das cuenta de que todo es puro teatro.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 23:12 ----------




notmebug dijo:


> Estas historias donde el protagonista es bueno y el resto del mundo muy malo me huelen a chamusquina ...



No creo que nadie sea tan categórico.


----------



## nikkei (27 Dic 2017)

Menudas historias de terror cuentan los que dicen que están muy bien solos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No todas las mujeres son malas ni han sido promiscuas. Eso lo primero que tienes que aprender. Luego tienes que encontrar a la chica adecuada y acertar, que no es fácil, lo mismo para ellas encontrar al hombre adecuado.



Obviamente no todas son malas ni han sido promiscuas, pero son un porcentaje muy reducido y obviamente son captadas muy rápidamente. Hombres adecuados hay muchos, muchos más que mujeres.


----------



## Tio_Serio (27 Dic 2017)

El problema es que estamos en un momento culturarl que nos ha masajeado a fondo las meninges sobre cómo vivir, demasiado a fondo. Cualquier serie de mierda es un constante bombardeo sobre actitudes, expectativas cumplidas o no, diálogos brillantes (por tanto aprendemos cuáles no lo son), y un sin fin de pautas sociales.
Por eso, hemos aprendido a manipular, y muchas veces a través de manipularnos nuestros propios sentimientos. Cuántos y cuántas desgraciados ves que muestran tristeza porque quieren manejar tu comportamiento, y de verdad creen estar tristes por lo que les hayas podido hacer, cuando en realidad lo único que están mendigando es que te hagas responsable de cómo se sienten. Por supuesto, todos nos vemos en ambos lados de la historia.
Esto crea mucha confusión, muchos anhelos y poca satisfacción real.
Creo que es cierto que generaciones anteriores no sufrían esto, de acuerdo que culturalmente siempre habrá habido actitudes bien o mal vistas, pero supongo que a la hora de relacionarse la mayoría era capaz de expresarse a sí mismo sin muchos impedimentos, y de recibir lo mismo de los demás.
Yo en este circo de saltimbanquis que tenemos, intento observar desde la barrera y perdonar a los que actúan, porque sinceramente les deseo que sean felices, que aprendan a ser ellos mismos, etc.


----------



## Chimpu (28 Dic 2017)

Tu problema es que tienes idealizada la vida y eres una persona que dependes y esperas de los demás en lugar de tener amor propio, autoestima, autosuficiencia y quererte un poco más. Tienes 0 confianza en ti mismo.

Eres otro que se ha creido las historias de Sexo en Nueva York , Big Bang Theory , Friends, y demás series americanas en la que nos dicen que todos tenemos derechos a ser felices, a tener muchos amigos, a tener buen sexo, a vivir en un buen ático o apartamento, a tener un buen coche, a ser millonarios, a triunfar en la vida, a casarnos a tener hijos....

te lo has creido todo,y como no lo tienes lo echas de menos

Un consejo, en la vida no dependas de nadie, no esperes nada de nadie...y sobre todo no confies en nadie quien hoy es tu amigo mañana puede ser tu enemigo.


----------



## Mosca de bar (28 Dic 2017)

Todo lo que odias y detestas eres tú ,la realidad la creas, todo lo que percibes y observas es un reflejo tuyo, es algo muy jodido de comprender , disfruta de la pesadilla que has creado

esta comprensión es para que te orientes y empieces a cuidar y observar tu pensamiento( no para que te sientas culpable y peor)Tus creencias, juicios ,criticas, y el pensar que tu sistema de valores es infalible, te hará ver más de lo mismo ,es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, un bucle infernal
Disuelve tú identidad ,tus creencias y no juzgues tanto
no es extraño que guste la soledad,es el burladero de la plaza
O intenta cambiar el exterior y ser el banderillero con 600 cornadas


----------



## utens (28 Dic 2017)

Los amigos no son lo que pintan las películas de Disney o de Atreyu, son otras personas que se han apropiado en nombre, personas que no tendrán interés en conocerte o comprenderte salvo que haya un saco de dinero de por medio, te das cuenta de la farsa y en consecuencia se hace màs soportable la carencia de amistades porque no son tales.
Visto esto, redirijo mis perspectivas en otra parte.
Conocer el mundo me ayuda a soportarlo


----------



## notmebug (28 Dic 2017)

Ya es puta casualidad que a alguien le fallen todas las relaciones a la vez amigos , parejas , familia. Tampoco creo que nunca haya existido una edad de oro en la que todo el mundo fuera bueno contraejemplos no faltan.


----------



## Polirisitas (28 Dic 2017)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Todo lo que odias y detestas eres tú ,la realidad la creas, todo lo que percibes y observas es un reflejo tuyo, es algo muy jodido de comprender , disfruta de la pesadilla que has creado
> 
> esta comprensión es para que te orientes y empieces a cuidar y observar tu pensamiento( no para que te sientas culpable y peor)Tus creencias, juicios ,criticas, y el pensar que tu sistema de valores es infalible, te hará ver más de lo mismo ,es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, un bucle infernal
> Disuelve tú identidad ,tus creencias y no juzgues tanto
> ...



Joder, que una mosca de bar tenga que venir a poner las heces sobre las íes, manda larvas.

Mis dietses , vró.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2017)

nikkei dijo:


> Cuánto bocazas malparido, resentido y venenoso hay por aquí soltando bilis negra.
> 
> El chaval que abre el hilo tiene toda la razón del mundo y el problema es mundial, la soledad de los occidentales es ya un problema social descomunal que causa infinidad de enfermedades mentales, nerviosas, bajas laborales, discapacidades, suicidios, ruinas y un enorme coste público en tratamientos, pensiones o cuidadores.
> 
> ...



Es todo mucho mas grave aun. Porque no es tan solo cosa de las putas. Han feminizado la sociedad. Como decia atras, los hombres ahora tambien son putas. Ya no existe la amistad, el honor, la fidelidad personal, la palabra de caballero. Todo eso se ha esfumado y absolutamente todas las personas se comportan como putas, sin que su funcion tenga que ser necesariamente sexual.

Ya no existe el amor, ya no existe la amistad, las familias estan desestructuradas, el empleo y el poder adquisitivo es tercermundista. Todos los pilares de la vida de una persona estan quebrados y tambaleandose. Que cojones nos queda? Nos estan eutanasiando masivamente, haciendonos malvivir en un puto infierno de sociedad. Y la señal mas clara es que nadie tiene hijos, que es lo que sucede siempre que existe un ambiente tan hostil.

Sobre los mierdas que pululan por este hilo, son la fauna mas abyecta de la red. Subnormales amargados que han recibido ostias hasta en el carnet de la moto, que ahora vienen aqui dando pateticos discursitos en plan leñador solitario que vive muy rudo en una cabaña en el centro de Alaska.


----------



## Santon (28 Dic 2017)

Prefiero estar solo en el siglo XXI que haber estado casado y con 4 hijos y morir en un campo de batalla o morir de hambruna o morir de cualquier infección en el siglo XIX.

Si la soledad es la epidemia de nuestros días, bendita sea.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2017)

Una vez vi una pelicula, basada en un personaje real. Al principio da bastante asco, porque va de un giliperroflauta de tomo y lomo. Pero luego el mensaje que da es brutal.

El personaje en cuestion, decia las mismas imbecilidades que decis todos los imbeciles aqui, con ese manido y patetico discursito de leñador canadiense.. "como mejor se esta es solo, me creo rambo por estar mas solo que la mierda", etc. 

Como queria estar solo, se fue a vivir en medio de un bosque, a tomar por culo de la civilizacion. Acabo muriendose solo y enefermo en una caravana mugrosa, escribiendo esto en un papel antes de morirse:


----------



## Mosca de bar (28 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Una vez vi una pelicula, basada en un personaje real. Al principio da bastante asco, porque va de un giliperroflauta de tomo y lomo. Pero luego el mensaje que da es brutal.
> 
> El personaje en cuestion, decia las mismas imbecilidades que decis todos los imbeciles aqui, con ese manido y patetico discursito de leñador canadiense.. "como mejor se esta es solo, me creo rambo por estar mas solo que la mierda", etc.
> 
> Como queria estar solo, se fue a vivir en medio de un bosque, a tomar por culo de la civilizacion. Acabo muriendose solo y enefermo en una caravana mugrosa, escribiendo esto en un papel antes de morirse:



Qué película es esa?

no será "Hacia rutas salvajes" ?un peliculón como pocos y hecho verídico .el protagonista sería un perroflauta pero con un par de huevos


----------



## Oscillatoria (28 Dic 2017)

Las zonas azules son regiones del planeta donde hay una mayor esperanza de vida y no sólo eso, las personas llegan a mayores en buenas condiciones de salud, una de las causas de que en esas regiones se viva más parece ser tener una red social saludable, la soledad enferma.

Power 9® - Blue Zones


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Dic 2017)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Waterman (28 Dic 2017)

Me pregunto que edad tienes para estar asi de quemado. Aun asi creo que razón no te falta


----------



## Esflinter (28 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...



Que hacer? Hacerse de extrema derecha y odiar a todo el que no seas tu en un foro para fracasados. 
Y claro la culpa de tu escoria de vida la tienen los masones y tal, que van a por ti porque eres especial, demasiado inteligente para este mundo y bla bla bla.
Espabila chaval, tu eres el unico responsable de tu mierda y lo que no consigas antes de los 40 no lo conseguiras JAMAS.
Un par de hostias bien dadas es lo que necesitas


----------



## corolaria (28 Dic 2017)

Espero que termines al lado de alguien como tú.



Lo vas a disfrutar.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (28 Dic 2017)

1) Levántate todos los días a las 6:00
2) Haz ejercicios compuestos de pesas cinco veces a la semana
3) Sal a pasear una hora todos los días
4)Elimina el azúcar y las harinas, el porno y la masturbación
5) Deja las campurrianas
6) Genera cash sano
7) Invierte en bolsa
8) Agenciate chortinas ( sí, se puede)
9) Créetelo
10) Medita


----------



## Aotraconelcuento (28 Dic 2017)




----------



## la semilla de ciprés (28 Dic 2017)

502 Bad Gatowey dijo:


> Para superar la soledad hay que, primero, abrirse a alguien, y después sentir que el proceso de apertura ha merecido la pena, lo cual sólo se alcanza cuando la persona a la que has mostrado tu verdadero yo no se ha quedado con cara de "¿Pero qué coño?" y ha salido compungida. Cuanto más corriente sea una personalidad, mayor serán las probabilidades de encontrar a ese alguien especial que te comprenda, por lo que la solución pasa por abrirte, a cuanta más gente, mejor.
> 
> El problema viene cuando uno no encaja en el mundo, por la razón que sea. En este caso, la interacción social tan sólo te provoca un vacío y una frustración perennes, debido a que la experiencia te ha enseñado, a base de garrotazos, que mostrarte como realmente eres, te convierte directamente en un paria a ojos de la sociedad.
> 
> ...




::




Aotraconelcuento dijo:


> Si ya: que eres un incomprendido, un alma errante y tal y cual....
> 
> 
> A ver si te aplicas el cuento para la proxima guapito porque los años no pasan en balde y pronto te fallará la técnica de hacerte el alma en pena para mojar y luego pirarte y no coger ni el telefono
> ...




:XX::XX::XX:

llama a tu habogao 

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 23:08 ----------




Aotraconelcuento dijo:


>




jojojojojo feliz nochevieja 

El origen de la tradición de las 12 uvas de las campanadas de año nuevo


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Dic 2017)

No me jodais el hilo con gilipolleces.


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Dic 2017)

Venga va…

un consejo en serio:

Comprate una MOTO.

Cambiara tu vision del mundo, creceras como persona. Te empaparas de lo que es el mundo REAL.

Viviras sensaciones fuertes. Veras sitios magníficos que de otra manera no verjas... Y conocerás a gente AUTENTICA con la que compartir una afición, viajar y llevar a cabo una actividad SANA al aire libre.


----------



## Alfonso A. (29 Dic 2017)

Este señor siempre presumía de lo bien que se está solo. Hacía apuestas con otra gente similar como Brad Pitt por ver quien se casaba antes. Es rico, guapo y guay. 

Pues bien , también acabó casándose y tiene gemelos. Como será de jodida la soledad que ni George Clooney pudo con ella.

Poco puedo aportar con mi experiencia. 39 años, casado y con dos críos y no me queda tiempo para nada. A veces buscar un par de horas al día para , que se yo, leer un libro, ver una película se hace complicado o cualquier hobby se antoja imposible. Pero luego me quedo dos días de Rodríguez y ya les echo de menos. No podría volver a ser el _bon vivant_ que era de veinteañero. Aunque ya he leído que no quieres saber nada de "panchitas" he de decir que aquí en América del Sur hago una vida que me recuerda por lo que me han contado a como era en España en los años 70 u 80: Menos hogareña/ermitaña, más en familia. Lo único malo es no tener a mis padres, pero cuando estoy con ellos intento que sea más intenso. Con los amigos se pierde el contacto, es triste decirlo pero es así. La distancia, la vida laboral y sobre todo algo que comentaba otro forero, la PEREZA que da y aquí asumo mi culpa. A algunos les echo de menos pero es lo que hay.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Dic 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> un consejo en serio:
> 
> Comprate una MOTO.



Algunos no se en que puto mundo vivis...


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...



Yo me preguntaría sin tan mal te ha ido con tus parejas si o has escogido mal que puede ser o es que tú eres el culpable.
Muchas veces pensamos que los demás son los culpables cuando no es verdad.


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Dic 2017)

Cada dia que pasa me doy más cuenta de que los ciertos rasgos esquizoides que tengo son una bendición. Hace un tiempo lo pase bastante mal tal y como cuenta mr. nini, pero ya pasó. Y que alivio.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Dic 2017)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo me preguntaría sin tan mal te ha ido con tus parejas si o has escogido mal que puede ser o es que tú eres el culpable.
> Muchas veces pensamos que los demás son los culpables cuando no es verdad.



Tu que sabras, puta.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2017)

Leido el hilo de un tiron. Solo un breve inciso, si alguien se siente asi con apenas 30 años, que empiece a plantearselo y a buscar soluciones porque la "cosa" empeora con la edad, a pasos agigantados y cada vez es mas dificil salir del buble. 

Se de lo que hablo


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Dic 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Leido el hilo de un tiron. Solo un breve inciso, si alguien se siente asi con apenas 30 años, que empiece a plantearselo y a buscar soluciones porque la "cosa" empeora con la edad, a pasos agigantados y cada vez es mas dificil salir del buble.
> 
> Se de lo que hablo



De ahi la reflexion del hilo, porque veo el futuro bastante negro.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...





Trejo dijo:


> Hay muchos casos así. Yo mismo, por ejemplo. Enfrascado en dos relaciones largas desde los 23 hasta la actualidad (41) que no me han aportado nada. Con una terrible sensación de que he tirado a la basura los mejores años de mi vida. Con los que creía mis amigos intenté mantener el contacto (siempre por iniciativa mía) pero llegó un momento que me cansé. Además, uno de ellos dejó de hablarme por no haber ido a su boda, cuando le expliqué que me quedaba en la otra punta del país y en ese momento andaba jodido de dinero.
> 
> Con las mujeres también he perdido la esperanza. Lo que hay en el mercado son carruseleras que aún creen que tienen 20 años o mamás sobreprotectoras que te andan diciendo todo el día que sus hijos son lo primero y tú para el final.
> 
> Estoy muy de acuerdo en que, a partir de cierta edad, es prácticamente reconstruir tu vida tal y como la habías planeado.





Jaisenberg dijo:


> De ahi la reflexion del hilo, porque veo el futuro bastante negro.




Hay un punto de inflexion en la vida que es "la perdida de la ilusion". No se como explicarlo pero es algo que pasa. Es fundamental que cuando llegue no dejar que se cronifique demasiado tiempo porque te lleva a "enviarlo todo a la mierda".


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Dic 2017)

Mal arreglo tiene lo tuyo: no soportas a la gente ni soportas la soledad. 

Estás estancado vitalmente, sabes que necesitas un cambio radical, ponerte a prueba y vencer. Pero no tienes huevos a dar el puñetazo en la mesa, llámese emigrar, iniciar un cambio de hábitos radical o meterte a cura. Necesitas un reto que únicamente dependa de tu voluntad, tu talento y tu esfuerzo, una misión en la que solo tú seas responsable de tu éxito o fracaso. Pero no la buscarás, porque te parece más cómodo apalancarte en casa y tener a alguien a quien echarle la culpa que revisar los errores que has podido cometer en tu vida. 

Insisto, mal arreglo tiene tu vacío existencial mientras te conformes con llorar por tu mala suerte (factor externo) y no hagas propósito de enmienda respecto a las cosas que dependen única y exclusivamente de tí. No quiero resultar hiriente, pero joder, es demasiada casualidad que todo lo malo que te haya pasado en tu vida sea culpa de otros, incluyendo tu propia soledad.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2017)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Mal arreglo tiene lo tuyo: no soportas a la gente ni soportas la soledad.
> 
> Estás estancado vitalmente, sabes que necesitas un cambio radical, ponerte a prueba y vencer. Pero no tienes huevos a dar el puñetazo en la mesa, llámese emigrar, iniciar un cambio de hábitos radical o meterte a cura. Necesitas un reto que únicamente dependa de tu voluntad, tu talento y tu esfuerzo, una misión en la que solo tú seas responsable de tu éxito o fracaso. Pero no la buscarás, porque te parece más cómodo apalancarte en casa y tener a alguien a quien echarle la culpa que revisar los errores que has podido cometer en tu vida.
> 
> Insisto, mal arreglo tiene tu vacío existencial mientras te conformes con llorar por tu mala suerte (factor externo) y no hagas propósito de enmienda respecto a las cosas que dependen única y exclusivamente de tí. No quiero resultar hiriente, pero joder, es demasiada casualidad que todo lo malo que te haya pasado en tu vida sea culpa de otros, incluyendo tu propia soledad.



A mi edad, toda la gente que he conocido en mi vida, o son borrachos puteros derroidos que estan igual de solos que yo pero pagando sus frustraciones con la bebida y la droga... o son unos lametacones de mierda esclavos de una puta protocharo, que solo tienen de libertad una horita un viernes al mes para tomarse algo con algun otro beta.

Asi que no, lo siento pero no. Yo no tengo culpa de mi soledad. He hecho un esfuerzo brutal, tragandole a la gente una cantidad de mierda que ninguno de aqui habriais tragado y aun asi todo el mundo se busca excusas para esfumarse a lamer tacones y desaparecer.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> A mi edad, toda la gente que he conocido en mi vida, o son borrachos puteros derroidos que estan igual de solos que yo pero pagando sus frustraciones con la bebida y la droga... o son unos lametacones de mierda esclavos de una puta protocharo, que solo tienen de libertad una horita un viernes al mes para tomarse algo con algun otro beta.
> 
> Asi que no, lo siento pero no. Yo no tengo culpa de mi soledad. He hecho un esfuerzo brutal, tragandole a la gente una cantidad de mierda que ninguno de aqui habriais tragado y aun asi todo el mundo se busca excusas para esfumarse a lamer tacones y desaparecer.



Coño si tienes tan claro que el panorama es negro negrísimo y que donde vives no tiene remedio hagas lo que hagas, creo que la respuesta es casi automática...Si uno no ha caído en buen lugar, lo más sano es cambiar de aires. A veces cuando uno lo hace (que por lo visto tú ya lo has hecho alguna vez) se da cuenta de que el entorno que deja atrás era problemático, pero también había movidas internas por resolver. Quizás deberías ser menos fatalista y más pragmático.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2017)

No me voy a largar del pais como si fuera un vulgar panchito de mierda. Los unicos que les compensa largarse, por el dinero, son los informaticos. Los demas solo podemos aspirar a fregar retretes y vivir en pisos patera, asi que no. 

Ademas que es un problema SOCIAL. A donde cojones te vas a empezar una puta vida de cero con +30 años? De donde cojones vas a sacar amistades a esa edad? A la gente de hoy, le importa una puta mierda el resto de la gente. O tienes un buen circulo labrado durante tu juventud, o la nada.


----------



## notmebug (31 Dic 2017)

Pues pasar penurias une a la gente.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Dic 2017)

Lo jodido para mi es sobrevivir a la compañía. 

Cuando estoy solo me siento multitud.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Dic 2017)

Estar totalmente sólo es imposible, pues siempre estás tú y Dios.


----------



## elmegaduque (31 Dic 2017)

No añadiré nada al hilo.

Únicamente que me lo he leído de un tirón en el último sábado noche del puto 2017 con la compañía de mi gato.


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (31 Dic 2017)

Meditation (part 1 of 2) ~ Fr Ripperger - YouTube


----------



## sikBCN (31 Dic 2017)

Soledad? 

Te levantas y a la cafetería a desayunar y darle palique a las chortina que alli curran.

Media mña a la piscina, al acabar cafetería de la pisci a darle palique al q haya. 

Te vas a comer al chino donde haya una china joven y le vas dando palique y esto y lo otro. 

Siesta. 

Por la tarde, curso de lo a sea donde haya chortinas para ir metiendo ficha,chino, japonés, habitat del oso peludo ect ect... al salir vas al pub a tomarte una buena pinta y hablar con la titi q alli curre de lo bien q te ha ido el dia. 

Cenar puedes hacerlo en casa o salir a cenar al hamburguer a darle la brasa al q alli curre mas cafetito y copita. 

Solo? El q esta solo en ESPAÑA es porqué quiere, anda q no tienes compañia si quieres a lo largo del día.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Tu que sabras, puta.



Si solo sabes insultar es q tienes una vida de mierda y eres un mierda.
Por eso estas solo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> No me voy a largar del pais como si fuera un vulgar panchito de mierda. Los unicos que les compensa largarse, por el dinero, son los informaticos. Los demas solo podemos aspirar a fregar retretes y vivir en pisos patera, asi que no.
> 
> Ademas que es un problema SOCIAL. A donde cojones te vas a empezar una puta vida de cero con +30 años? De donde cojones vas a sacar amistades a esa edad? A la gente de hoy, le importa una puta mierda el resto de la gente. O tienes un buen circulo labrado durante tu juventud, o la nada.



Hombre, es que eres peor que un panchito, estás a medio camino entre las cucarachas y la pelusilla que se acumula detrás de los radiadores. Normal que sólo estés cualificado para fregar retretes, cosa que harás con la lengua, porque nadie te confiaría un simple estropajo. ::

La palabra que te define es *JENÍZARO*, un eunuco turcochino capado y sistemáticamente violado hasta la sumisión por pollas judeo-islámicas. :X

Y así estás trolleando dia si día también y vomitando propaganda sionazi al servicio de tu amos, para sacarte tus 20 dinares. :rolleye:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Dic 2017)

No hace falta que te vayas de España. Con que salgas lo suficiente de tu habitación y de tus rutinas sociales ya puede valer.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2017)

MaxWebos dijo:


> No hace falta que te vayas de España. Con que salgas lo suficiente de tu habitación y de tus rutinas sociales ya puede valer.



Las gracietas respecto a la vida de gente que no tienes ni puta idea de quien es ni de que cojones hace en su dia a dia, te las puedes ahorrar.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 13:57 ----------




DVD1975 dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñiiii ñiñiiiñiñiñiiii



Creo recordar haberte dicho que te calles.


----------



## Freixel (31 Dic 2017)

502 Bad Gatowey dijo:


> ...



Me has derroijido el alma.

Hay cosas en la vida que cuanto antes se acepten mejor, yo por ejemplo ya he aceptado el hecho de que muy probablemente moriré solo (y espero que no de viejo) a pesar de ser muy jovén. También está el caso de que habemos personas que no servimos para estar rodeados de gente y tendemos de forma natural al ermitañismo, en estos casos la soledad absoluta puede sobrellevarse mejor.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (31 Dic 2017)

¡Pero si lo dificil es este pais es estar solo y en silencio!

Yo siento envidia cochina de los que se levantan en una casa en las montañas y lo primero que ven son bosques.Tal vez deberia coger los ahorros que tengo,darme el piro y comprar alguna chabola por ahi perdida.

Vivir en esta puta mierda de sociedad te conduce a la locura.La soledad y el silencio son oro puro.


----------



## cani (31 Dic 2017)

los que estan solos y sin trabajo es porque nadie los quiere cerca para nada

mala gente y se nota en lo falton que es el del hilo


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2017)

cani dijo:


> los que estan solos y sin trabajo es porque nadie los quiere cerca para nada
> 
> mala gente y se nota en lo falton que es el del hilo



Yo estoy solo porque mando a tomar por culo a todo el mundo, porque todo el mundo es mas falso que judas y solo vienen a zalamear y a chuparme la puta sangre. 

Lo curioso es que los que te han dado like son una puta y un maricon.. :rolleye:


----------



## liborio (31 Dic 2017)

.
*La inutilidad del sufrimiento
María Jesús Álava Reyes* - 2003

_Sinopsis:_
¿Alguna vez ha pensado cuántas ilusiones y esperanzas se pierden cuando sufrimos, cuánta energía desperdiciamos?
¿Cree que se justifica tanto dolor y ese frecuente sentimiento de malestar?
¿Es acaso la felicidad tan imposible?

A pesar de que muchas personas se sienten prisioneras de su forma de ser o de actuar, de sus nervios o de los errores que quieren evitar y con los que tropiezan una y otra vez, no hay nada que justifique ese encadenamiento, ese sufrimiento tan inútil como prolongado. Aprender a vivir de manera positiva es encaminarnos hacia la ilusión.

En el año 2011 escribió "Recuperar la ilusión- El libro práctico de La inutilidad del sufrimiento." Tiene otros más.

*El DSM-5, Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders... *
Es una recopilación y estadísticas de distintos diagnósticos, y/o posibles fases y síntomas de desórdenes mentales.
No indica los tratamientos, métodos o curas a realizar. De ello se ocupan psicólogos, Psiquiatras y otros profesionales.

Home
.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Dic 2017)

Freixel dijo:


> Me has derroijido el alma.
> 
> *Hay cosas en la vida que cuanto antes se acepten mejor, yo por ejemplo ya he aceptado el hecho de que muy probablemente moriré solo (y espero que no de viejo) a pesar de ser muy jovén.* También está el caso de que habemos personas que no servimos para estar rodeados de gente y tendemos de forma natural al ermitañismo, en estos casos la soledad absoluta puede sobrellevarse mejor.



yep. 
Yo lo tengo clarisimo aunque ya no soy tan joven. Solo que con un matiz, no lo he aceptado pero lo voy asumiendo. Preferiria que las cosas fueran de otra manera. Ya lo he dicho mas de una vez, la soledad se lleva peor cuanto mas mayor.


----------



## liborio (31 Dic 2017)

.
Paco Toronjo:

*--- La experiencia ---*

Me moriré sin saber
lo que enseña la experiencia.
El amor de una mujer
no es más que su conveniencia,
el bienestar y su interés. 



*Room Service
Sergio Marchi* 2014
_Sinopsis_
Mucho es lo que se ha escrito y se ha dicho sobre esta verdadera factoría de desmanes que son los rockeros entregados al desenfreno.
Sin embargo, entre el mito que hace posible lo imposible y el día a día de un músico que se entrega sin reparos a las multitudes hay una zona en la que pasa lo que pasa y nada más. Y es ahí, en terreno seguro, que se planta Sergio Marchi con este libro en el que trabajó durante quince años para dar con las mejores anécdotas de la vida disipada de las estrellas de rock.
Historias que no se quedan nada más que en el gesto hueco y superficial del sexo, drogas y rock & roll, sino que bucean en aguas más profundas: Van desde el magnífico estallido de una supernova en su mejor momento hasta el languidecer triste de los que pierden su brillo en plena decadencia.
Por eso, por las páginas de Room Service desfilan personajes tan disímiles como Keith Moon, Nick Drake, Freddie Mercury, Syd Barrett, Elliot Smith, David Bowie, John Lennon, Lou Reed, Keith Richards, Ozzy Osbourne, Daniel Melero, las infaltables groupies, Kurt Cobain, Charly García y Elvis Presley, entre muchos otros.
Una larga lista de personajes que hacen de su vida un escenario y que están dispuestos a ser parte de un circo que más de una vez es una verdadera exhibición de atrocidades. Bienvenidos a la jungla.
.


----------



## spektro (31 Dic 2017)

Vivir en soledad no significa estar solo. Vivir con gente no significa estar acompañado.
En mi caso, no renuncio a las relaciones sociales, pero prefiero vivir solo. 

Muchos amigos de mi entorno en los últimos tiempos los evito. Se han vuelto podemitas e independentistas y me daban mucho la brasa con sus ideologías, son más pesados que los testigos de Jehová, siempre con el "sí se puede" o "in-inda-damerdencia".

Y para viajar acompañado tiene que ser con gente competente, de lo contrario, prefiero viajar solo. Tengo muchos amigos y amigas que me han echado a perder viajes maravillosos, son muy inmaduros y egoístas.


----------



## liborio (31 Dic 2017)

.
*A solas con el mundo* (Soziedad Alkoholika)

La carne cubre el hueso,
dentro ponen un cerebro
y a veces también un alma.

Y las mujeres arrojan
jarrones contra las paredes,
y los hombres beben demasiado.

Pero siguen buscando de cama en cama,
siguen buscando de cama en cama.

La carne cubre el hueso,
y la carne busca algo mas de carne.

No hay ninguna posibilidad:
todos estamos atrapados

Por un singular destino,
nadie encuentra al otro jamás.

Los tugurios se llenan,
los vertederos se llenan,
los manicomios se llenan,
los hospitales se llenan,
las tumbas se llenan,
nada mas se llena.

Las tumbas se llenan,
nada mas se llena.



*Sufriendo a solas* (Vicente Fernández)

Quiero que mis amigos
Sin que se ofendan
Me dejen solo
Por que me da vergüenza
Llorar con ellos mis sufrimientos

Aunque les agradezco
Que se preocupen por mi dolor
Pienso que es preferible
Sufrir a solas mi cruel tormento

Ha de surgir del cielo
Del infinito, del mas alla
El dia en que necesito
Que me reanimen, que me consuelen
Quiero que se me borren todas las penas
Que me dejó, ella quien yo adoraba
Y sin embargo me abandono

Cartas, retratos viejos
Hacen mas triste mi soledad
Por que me traen recuerdos
De horas felices que no vendran

Cruzan por mi memoria
Sus juramentos, sus falsedades
Que pa´mi siempre fueron verdades
Pero que hoy, traiciones son

Cruzan por mi memoria
Sus juramentos, sus falsedades
Que pa´mi siempre fueron verdades
Pero que hoy, traiciones son

Quiero que mis amigos
Sin que se ofendan
Me dejen solo...


Letras de canciones, caratulas, videoclips, noticias de música - Coveralia


----------



## Lemavos (31 Dic 2017)

spektro dijo:


> Vivir en soledad no significa estar solo. Vivir con gente no significa estar acompañado.
> En mi caso, no renuncio a las relaciones sociales, pero prefiero vivir solo.
> 
> Muchos amigos de mi entorno en los últimos tiempos los evito. Se han vuelto podemitas e independentistas y me daban mucho la brasa con sus ideologías, son más pesados que los testigos de Jehová, siempre con el "sí se puede" o "in-inda-damerdencia".
> ...



A ti se te ve muy maduro y respetuoso con la ideología de los demás!!


----------



## DonJulián (31 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que estar solo no tiene porque ser un problema en sí mismo, ni debe llevarte a la conclusión de que has fracasado en tu vida porque no tienes a la charo flatulenta y mórbida de turno a tu lado. En la vida no todo es emparejarse y tener descendencia, y al fin y al cabo si no eres capaz de conseguirlo, por las razones que sean, tampoco es ningún fracaso. 

También hay que ponerse en el lugar de los casados, con sus obligaciones laborales y familiares ocupándole la mayor parte del tiempo, aguantando niños que huelen mal, gritan, lloran y no hacen más que pedir cosas. La soltería más allá de los 30, si uno puede procurarse su propio sustento, te permite disponer de más dinero y más tiempo para invertir en tu ocio y en tus aficiones, y eso sin verte subyugado por terceros.

¿Por qué demonios hemos interiorizado esa idea falaz y ridícula de que para triunfar en la vida tienes que encontrar una mujer y formar una familia? Las mujeres solamente interesan para echar un polvo, y luego fuera, a nadie le interesa aguantar a ninguna tipa después del ayuntamiento carnal, son insufribles. Y en cuanto a los niños pueden tener su gracia a cierta edad, pero son una carga, que implica demasiada responsabilidad, muchos gastos y, para colmo, suelen ser muy desagradecidos, creen tener derecho a todo porque sí. 

El estado ideal es la soltería, con relaciones familiares, de amistad y con alguna moza con la que poder fukar de vez en cuando, o si no es así, tenemos a las putas, y a mal venir las pajas. No tiene por qué darse ningún drama, al fin y al cabo los que menos follan son los casados, es proverbial el hambre que pasan estos desgraciados. 

Pues eso, viva la soltería.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2017)

No se por que la gente entra a un hilo a cagar sin haberse leido nada.


----------



## Ignatius (31 Dic 2017)

Braulio dijo:


> A mi me gusta la soledad. Necesito la soledad. Me aclara la mente. No soporto estar rodeado de gente durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> He desaparecido durante meses y mis amigos y familia me lo han pasado por alto. Como si nada hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



Me pasa exactamente igual, amo la soledad por encima de todo. Prefiero un fin de semana con mis estudios a salir de fiesta (hace años que no salgo de noche). Y me siguen llamando, a pesar de todo.

Y lo que más me extraña es que mi pareja no me haya mandado a la mierda.


----------



## liborio (31 Dic 2017)

Aquí va un *LADRILLO*:

*Estilo de vida* (Sociología.)
El estilo de vida son los intereses, opiniones, comportamientos y orientaciones de comportamiento de un individuo, grupo o cultura.
El término fue introducido por el psicólogo austriaco Alfred Adler con el significado de "carácter básico de una persona tal como se estableció al principio de la infancia", por ejemplo en su libro de 1929 "The Case of Miss R.". El sentido más amplio del estilo de vida como una "forma o estilo de vida" se ha documentado desde 1961.
El estilo de vida es una combinación de factores intangibles o tangibles.
Los factores tangibles se relacionan específicamente con las variables demográficas, es decir, el perfil demográfico de un individuo, mientras que los factores intangibles se relacionan con los aspectos psicológicos de un individuo, como los valores personales, las preferencias y las perspectivas.
...
*Identidad individual.*
Un estilo de vida típicamente refleja las actitudes, el modo de vida, los valores o la visión del mundo de un individuo. Por lo tanto, un estilo de vida es un medio para forjarse un sentido de sí mismo y para crear símbolos culturales que resuenen con la identidad personal. No todos los aspectos de un estilo de vida son voluntarios. Los sistemas sociales y técnicos circundantes pueden limitar las opciones de estilo de vida disponibles para el individuo y los símbolos que él / ella puede proyectar a los demás y al yo.

Las líneas entre la identidad personal y las actividades cotidianas que señalan un estilo de vida particular se vuelven borrosas en la sociedad moderna.
Por ejemplo, "estilo de vida verde" significa mantener las creencias y participar en actividades que consuman menos recursos y producir menos desechos dañinos (Es decir, una huella ecológica más pequeña) y obtener un sentido del yo al mantener estas creencias y participar en estas actividades.
Algunos comentaristas argumentan que, en la modernidad, la piedra angular de la construcción del estilo de vida es el comportamiento de consumo, que ofrece la posibilidad de crear y personalizar aún más el yo con diferentes productos o servicios que señalan diferentes formas de vida.

El estilo de vida puede incluir puntos de vista sobre política, religión, salud, intimidad y más. Todos estos aspectos juegan un papel en la configuración del estilo de vida de alguien. En las industrias de revistas y televisión, el "estilo de vida" se usa para describir una categoría de publicaciones o programas.
...
Lifestyle (sociology - Wikipedia)

Ojo, desde el punto de vista de la sociología.
Hay más visiones: *Psicológica, psiquiátrica, política, ética, personal, moral, religiosa, etc*.

Personalmente tiendo a usar el apelativo o término *persona o personas*, más que la palabra "gente". El uso y la traducción: *people* = gente, me parece una mala traducción automática del Inglés.

*Ah... *Si queréis profundizar en el tema os aconsejo hacerlo con la Wikipedia en Inglés.
Con la Wikipedia en Español, noto algo curioso: La sensacion de que la ha escrito un sabihondo o alguien que quiere venderme algo.
En inglés me parece que esto no ocurre en la Wikipedia.

Ellos lo hacen en otras cosas de forma sutil o muy parecida. Consiguen que el comprador no entienda nada, que crea ser el vendedor o dueño de la empresa y que se conforme con lo que le dicen, le ofrecen y le venden.
Logran que el comprador o el usuario final no sepa nada. Prácticamente todo y todos los datos estan invertidos. Las herramientas técnicas y de control están hechas desde el punto del vendedor, dueño, técnico, especialista, etc.

Un ejemplo simple es que en EEUU, lo que ellos llaman "Public Colleges" son realmente "Colegios Públicos de Pago", algo que algunos españoles traducen, ingenuamente, como "Colegios Públicos".
Tienen otras palabras como "Official" o "Community colleges", para referirse a "gratuitos".
Y si hablamos de política: ¿Distinguis entre Democratas y Republicanos, burros y elefantes.?
Ah... ¡Y habeis visto que "bonitas" salen últimamente las busquedas con Google en Chrome.!
¿*No usais Firefox*.?

.


----------



## pistacho2 (31 Dic 2017)

Este tío es un subnormal totalmente irrecuperable. Ya no es que sea tonto perdido y un analfabeto, es que encima es un creído y un soberbio que insulta a la gente que trata de ayudarle. Mi propósito para 2018 va a ser no dejarle un solo post amable de nuevo al nini de mierda. Que le aguanten sus sobreprotectores padres, que son los que tienen la culpa de su retraso mental y de que vaya a morirse antes de los 40.


----------



## Cocorico (31 Dic 2017)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> una puta panchita



Aprende a no despreciar a las personas sin motivo. Es posible que tu vida mejore en muchos aspectos.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2017)

pistacho2 dijo:


> un soberbio que insulta a la gente que trata de ayudarle.



Te tengo en el ignore, pero sentia curiosidad.

No hay mayor basura en el planeta que los que son mierda como personas pero van dando leccioncitas a los demas sobre temas de los que no tienen ni puta idea, o haciendo "juiciitos" sobre su puta opinion de una vida de los demas de la que tampoco tienen ni puta idea, y a eso lo llaman "ayuda".

Mas o menos como ver a politicos hijos de puta y a gente golfa, ladrona asesina y mafiosa, ir a misa a pedir una oracion por "la gente necesitada".


----------



## Sekisber (31 Dic 2017)

Como se ha hecho siempre: evadiéndose de la realidad penosa que supone vivir y sentirse solo. 

Hay muchas maneras: 

-Drogas: alcohol, tabaco, valium, antidepresivos, etc.
-Entretenimientos evasivos varios: series, cine, cultura, foros, etc.
-Amparándose en la fe de que la penitencia de la soledad se compensará en el futuro.
-Buscando una actividad autorealizadora como sustitutivo. Sublimación de la necesidad.
-Buscar el éxito en un campo para conseguir el acercamiento de los demás.
-Atribuirle a la soledad cualidades positivas para hacerla más llevadera.
-Exculpación. Echarle la culpa al entorno y desahogarse a oídos de otra persona.
-Masoquismo. Asumir la pena del solitario y alimentarse de ella, incluso hasta el disfrute.
-Autocompasión. Buscar la lástima de los demás para aliviar la soledad.

...etc, etc.

Si os estáis planteando la lucha contra la soledad entonces ya vais tarde. La gente no solitaria tiene desarrollados mecanismos para encontrarse siempre acompañados.


----------



## Freixel (31 Dic 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> yep.
> Yo lo tengo clarisimo aunque ya no soy tan joven. Solo que con un matiz, no lo he aceptado pero lo voy asumiendo. Preferiria que las cosas fueran de otra manera. Ya lo he dicho mas de una vez, *la soledad se lleva peor cuanto mas mayor.*



Eso es algo de lo que soy consciente y el saber que esto solo puede ir a peor me carcome el alma, ahora estoy bien porque soy joven... pero no se si podré resistirlo el día de mañana, por eso lo de no morir de viejo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Dic 2017)

Buscando aficiones que se desarrollen mejor individualmente que en sociedad,sobre todo leer cosas alejadas del radar de la borregada.


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> mascotas,* acumular cosas*




Solo funciona durante un tiempo , salvo que vivas en una mansion o en un pueblucho con una casa de 500 metros cuadrados.


----------



## Pirro (1 Ene 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Te tengo en el ignore, pero sentia curiosidad.
> 
> No hay mayor basura en el planeta que los que son mierda como personas pero van dando leccioncitas a los demas sobre temas de los que no tienen ni puta idea, o haciendo "juiciitos" sobre su puta opinion de una vida de los demas de la que tampoco tienen ni puta idea, y a eso lo llaman "ayuda".
> 
> Mas o menos como ver a politicos hijos de puta y a gente golfa, ladrona asesina y mafiosa, ir a misa a pedir una oracion por "la gente necesitada".



Si no quieres lecciones ni juicios no abras un hilo contando tus mierdas, subnormal.


----------



## spektro (1 Ene 2018)

Lemavos dijo:


> A ti se te ve muy maduro y respetuoso con la ideología de los demás!!



Nunca le he dicho a nadie de mi entorno que cambie de ideología, solo les pedí que me dejarán de machacar con el tema, pero seguían con la matraca, era un bombardeo constante por whatsapp y cuando nos reuníamos del mismo tema hasta el día que me llamaron facha por no alinearme con ellos. Me he alejado porque no quiero que nadie me intoxique la existencia. Son monotemáticos, están obsesionados, son como una suma de testigos de Jehová+vendedor de enciclopedias. No hay persona humana que pueda resistirlo.


----------



## Oscillatoria (2 Ene 2018)

"Esa misma sensación de soledad"McEnroe - YouTube


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Ene 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable...



Bueno, bueno, sobre esto hay mucho que debatir :XX:. Por lo demás, yo tampoco tengo ni amigos y apenas conocidos con los que me lleve medianamente bien, lo cual me la suda bastante, ya que si apenas tengo tiempo para mi, no lo voy a emplear en socializar con nadie a menos que me aporte algo de considerable valor, que es algo de lo que poca gente es capaz. Para hablar de chorradas y echarme unas risas (lo máximo que te puede ofrecer el 80% de la gente) ya tengo a Forocoches y nuestra _Guarde_.


----------



## jesus88 (3 Ene 2018)

pocos son felices con sus parejas pasados ya unos años, la convivencia y la monotonia hacen mucha mella.

exceptuando los lazos de sangre, el resto de relaciones estan basadas en el interes.

la vida son 4 dias, menos comeduras de tarro y mas hacer lo que te plazca sin perjudicar a terceros.


----------



## abenitez1 (4 Ene 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...



Así está la cosa últimamente pero hay que animarse y superar la andadura del desierto. Llegará mejores tiempos y hay que mantenerse en condiciones para cuando lleguen.


----------



## Omnia (6 Ene 2019)

Ha pasado un año, ¿has mejorado tu situación o sigues solo?


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (6 Ene 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Valga decir que no soy un insoportable de esos que no saben estar 5 minutos solos sin aburrirse. Yo tengo miles de intereses y aficiones, jamas me aburro, en cuanto a que no sepa que hacer. Pero una cosa es saber disfrutar de tus ratos a solas, con tus cosas y tus quehaceres, y otra verse solo.
> 
> Tienes cierta edad, ya no eres un crio. Tus relaciones amorosas han sido estrepitosos fracasos que te han dejado heridas dificilmente curables. Pasan años y no encuentras a nadie que te vuelva hacer sentir echa chispa, esa magia. O si crees que lo encuentras, las cosas al poco tiempo, ves que no son lo que parecian. O lo que hay no es del todo reciproco y se deshace antes incluso de empezar.
> 
> ...



Es imposible para psicóptas como tú. Para las personas normales, no.


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (6 Ene 2019)

Von Riné dijo:


> Nunca he tenido grandes necesidades sociales. Simplemente eso me ayuda a aguantar la soledad. Ahora que lo pienso, en toda mi vida creo que solo puedo contar a una amistad que podría considerar seria. He tenido relaciones sociales de a lo mejor quedar un día o alguna conversación mas o menos interesante pero no he llegado a profundizar en ello.
> 
> Aunque la verdad, tampoco me preocupa mucho.



Eres un ESQUIZOIDE. Como yo. ::

---------- Post added 06-ene-2019 at 18:27 ----------




Trejo dijo:


> Hay muchos casos así. Yo mismo, por ejemplo. Enfrascado en dos relaciones largas desde los 23 hasta la actualidad (41) que no me han aportado nada. Con una terrible sensación de que he tirado a la basura los mejores años de mi vida. Con los que creía mis amigos intenté mantener el contacto (siempre por iniciativa mía) pero llegó un momento que me cansé. Además, uno de ellos dejó de hablarme por no haber ido a su boda, cuando le expliqué que me quedaba en la otra punta del país y en ese momento andaba jodido de dinero.
> 
> Con las mujeres también he perdido la esperanza. Lo que hay en el mercado son carruseleras que aún creen que tienen 20 años o mamás sobreprotectoras que te andan diciendo todo el día que sus hijos son lo primero y tú para el final.
> 
> Estoy muy de acuerdo en que, a partir de cierta edad, es prácticamente reconstruir tu vida tal y como la habías planeado.



Me identifico mucho contigo. Misma edad, relaciones largas que al final han quedado en nada y esa sensación de haber desperdiciado los mejores años de tu vida cuando, esto lo veo ahora, era un tío con mucho potencial intelectual e incluso en el plano deportivo.

Yo tampoco tengo amigos. Hay algunos conocidos de la adolescencia-juventud con los que mantengo algún tipo de contacto. 

Venden(mos) que somos amigos, pero en realidad, si me paro a pensar, habré estado en su casa (la de sus padres cuando jovenzuelos) una sola vez. No sé nada de sus familias, y ahora, casi tampoco de sus vidas actuales, más allá de una "actualización" por whatsapp de alguna novedad insignificante o no en sus (nuestras) vidas.

De vez en cundo (muy de vez en cuando) quedamos en nuestra ciudad natal (donde siguen viviendo ellos, yo emigré a la capital), comemos, tomamos un café, y todo me parece de lo más superficial. Casi termino más desganado de lo que yo estaba en mantener viva esa "pseudo-amistad" tan artificial.

Con las mujeres, qué decirte. La mujer actual (y no me refiero a que hayan adquirido derechos que antes no poseían) me parece muy superficial, vacía, egoísta, una chufla, una comparsa de mujer; por lo que creo que me resultaría muy difícil volver a entablar una relación serie con alguna de ellas otra vez...

Así que lo que estoy intentando ACEPTAR de una vez por todas es que ésta es la situación: solo, sin amigos, sin pareja y sin perspectiva de que esto cambie.

Por fortuna tengo un buen trabajo, me doy mis caprichos, vivo muy bien y todo eso, pero, quizá no he logrado vencer del todo esa puta dependencia emocional que todavía en muchas ocasiones me hace fantasear con encontrar a esa compañera de vida a la que, más que querer follarme (perdón por lo rudo), abrazar por las noches al dormir o por las mañanas al despertar, con la que encontrar afinidad en principios valores fundamentales en la vida y con la que compartir el tiempo en paz y concordia.

Menuda puta mierda de sociedad.

Abróchense los machos.

:: :: ::


----------



## Educo Gratis (6 Ene 2019)

Yo me pregunto lo contrario, ¿Como podeis sobrevivir estando rodeados de plebescoria?


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (6 Ene 2019)

No estando solo. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Ene 2019)

Vic Cabezasonajero dijo:


> Por fortuna tengo un buen trabajo, me doy mis caprichos, vivo muy bien y todo eso, pero, quizá no he logrado vencer del todo esa puta dependencia emocional que todavía en muchas ocasiones me hace fantasear con encontrar a esa compañera de vida a la que, más que querer follarme (perdón por lo rudo), abrazar por las noches al dormir o por las mañanas al despertar, con la que encontrar afinidad en principios valores fundamentales en la vida y con la que compartir el tiempo en paz y concordia.



Eso no es dependencia emocional, son falsas espectativas que nos crea nuestra cultura porque no existe en la realidad. Las mujeres tiene todo lo bueno y todo lo malo del ser humano, pero no son seres tiernos, cariñosos y atentos, son tan rudas como los hombres pero de otra manera, a la manera femenina. 

Una cosa es lo que queremos y otra lo que es en realidad, quien tarda en llegar a lo segundo es el que más sufre.


----------



## Omnia (6 Ene 2019)

Vic Cabezasonajero dijo:


> relaciones largas que al final han quedado en nada y esa sensación de haber desperdiciado los mejores años de tu vida



¿A qué os referís con la sensación que haber tirado los mejores años y que no queda nada? ¿Qué esperábais y qué ha habido?

Cuando una relación se acaba, ese vacío ocurre siempre, esa sensación de inversión descomunal que se esfuma como en un crack bursátil.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2019)

Omnia dijo:


> Ha pasado un año, ¿has mejorado tu situación o sigues solo?



No estoy tecnicamente solo, ni lo estaba entonces, pero si me siento como tal. 

Vivo con la familia, por ahi siguen estando los conocidos de mi exgrupo de amigos, a alguno lo veo de tanto en tanto. Las cosas con el que era mi mejor amigo y su entorno han mejorado algo ultimamente.. 

Pero en si, sigo llevando una vida muy solitaria y poco social. No por mi, sino por la circunstancia. 

Tambien he observado que en ciudades que reciben mucha gente de fuera (vease, tipica capital de provincia paleta que recibe mucha gente de puebluchos de los que se huye en masa) la gente es mas abierta a hacer amistades nuevas. Mientras que en ciudades mas estaticas como la mia, la gente es mas reacia y poco integradora.


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (7 Ene 2019)

Omnia dijo:


> ¿A qué os referís con la sensación que haber tirado los mejores años y que no queda nada? ¿Qué esperábais y qué ha habido?
> 
> Cuando una relación se acaba, ese vacío ocurre siempre, esa sensación de inversión descomunal que se esfuma como en un crack bursátil.



Yo personalmente me refiero a que yo era un tío con mucho más potencial que ellas en muchos ámbitos y, por tanto: primero, tenía que haberme dejado de relaciones y haberme enfocado en otro tipo de objetivos y, segundo, haberme fijado o haberlo intentando con mujeres de un potencial similar al mío.

Hablo de valores, educación, principios, edad (una era 9 años mayor que yo y la otra unos meses y tiene un hijo de otro), forma de enfocar la vida, en general, forma de ser...

Estoy convencido de que he sido un dependiente emocional sin autoestima y me quedé prendado de la primera y segunda que me "hicieron casito", sin valorar si eran el tipo de mujeres que yo quería y/o entendía que merecía.

De todo esto me he dado cuenta MUY TARDE, cuando me quedé bastante tocado al finalizar la segunda de estas dos relaciones serias (en la adolscencia y juventud había tenido otras que no cuentan por ser cosas más "de la juventud").

Ahora, sobre todo viendo, QUE NO HAY GENTE que encaje con mis valores, estoy abrazando la soledad y, aunque de vez en cuando te vienen bajonas e incluso piensas en replantearte tu decisión, cada vez estoy más a gusto solo.

NO AGUANTO A NADIE. :: ::


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Ene 2019)

agripino dijo:


> Imagínese que usted es checo, sólo habla checo, y se encuentra en un grupo de españoles. ¿Cómo espera percibir la hogareña sensación de la comprensión comunitaria si sus pensamientos no llegan a ser captados por los asistentes, los receptores del mensaje? Algo falla en la comunicación: el lenguaje. Pues bien, aplíquelo a la humanidad entera. La única persona sobre la tierra que comprende su idioma es usted mismo.
> 
> Nadie ha experimentado lo que usted. Ni posee su misma configuración biológica. Nadie, salvo usted. Cualquier cosa que diga, será tamizada por el filtro de una biología y unas experiencias ajenas que traducen su mensaje a unas vivencias propias que en nada son las suyas, pervirtiéndolo y haciéndolo otro.



Caballero, usted no es mas que otro sociopata, que rehuye de la gente, habiendose rendido ala destruccion de la sociedad que nos ha implantado el NOM en los ultimos 20 años, creyendose que la sociedad ha sido siempre la puta mierda que es hoy dia, cuando esto no es asi.

La alegoria que me pone como ejemplo es una puta mierda. 

Si un checo se encuentra con un grupo de españoles, evidentemente, se sentira incomprendido y se sentira solo. Pero aun asi, tendra el consuelo de que, entre 7000 millones de personas, hay un pequeño grupo de 10 millones, que aunque sean poquitos entre la gran marabunta, le comprenderan y se sentira entre iguales. 

Incluso asi, tambien cabe la posibilidad de que, aunque el checho y los españoles no se entiendan en nada, se traten con amabilidad, sevicialidad y afecto, de modo que incluso sin entenderse, el checo se sienta arropado, acogido entre gente buena.

Pero la situacion en la que vivimos hoy en dia, es como si el checo fuera el unico en el mundo que hablase ese idioma. Y que el español fuera a si mismo el unico que habla ese idioma. Que cada uno de nosotros hablaramos un idioma totalmente distinto al de los demas y nadie fuera capaz de entenderse con nadie. Y peor aun, que todos se tapen las orejas y no hicieran el mas mininmo esfuerzo por escuchar siquiera para ver si hay algo que puedan entender o no en los demas, porque les suda el rabo.

Cada uno de nosotros somos especiales en un modo u otro. No hay nadie que nos vaya a entender al 100% ni que haya tenido nuestras mismas vivencias al 100% ni nuestra forma de pensar o sentir al 100%. Pero si deberia de haber gente dispuesta a hacer un esfuerzo por entenderse con aquellos con quienes tenga mas afinidad. Y que, incluso en aquellos casos en los que no te terminas de entender, el "idioma" no fuese una barrera para tratarse con afecto y respeto.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Quítate esa idea narcisista de la cabeza de que ''todos somos especiales'', quítatela ya o te destruirá la puta vida.



De narcisista nada. Yo no estoy diciendo que somos especialitos, en el plan que hoy todo el mundo se cree, que son protagonistas de un melodrama y que son mas que los demas.

Estoy diciendo la realidad. Que cada uno somos hijos de nuestra circunstancia. Yo no pretendo que haya gente a mi alrededor que sea una gota de agua a como soy yo, y que me entienda en el 100% de las cosas que hago, siento o pienso.

Estoy diciendo que a pesar de que cada uno de nosotros somos unicos e irrepetibles y tenemos unos sentimientos y pensamientos, antes, siempre, la gente se habia profesado una relacion basada en la compañia, el respeto, el afecto y la ayuda mutua en todo. 

Ahora con la mierda de las redes, todo el mundo UTILIZA a la gente. Ahora las relaciones personales son puta mercaderia de mierda. Como a golpe de un boton tienes acceso a infinitas conversaciones triviales con infinitas gentes expuestas en un macromuestrario igualmente infinito... el valor de las personas y el valor de la fidelidad y confianza a pasado a ser CERO.

De la misma forma que el exceso de mano de obra barata convierte las condiciones laborales en basura... el exceso infinito de gente expuesta en las redes a golpe de catalogo interminable, ha devaluado las relaciones personales hasta mas abajo de la mierda.

Y ninguno os quereis dar cuenta de que con ello nos estamos suicidando como sociedad y que estamos acabando todos jodidamente solos y desquiciados. Porque tener a miles de personas, es lo mismo que no tener a nadie.


----------



## Vic Cabezasonajero (8 Ene 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> De narcisista nada. Yo no estoy diciendo que somos especialitos, en el plan que hoy todo el mundo se cree, que son protagonistas de un melodrama y que son mas que los demas.
> 
> Estoy diciendo la realidad. Que cada uno somos hijos de nuestra circunstancia. Yo no pretendo que haya gente a mi alrededor que sea una gota de agua a como soy yo, y que me entienda en el 100% de las cosas que hago, siento o pienso.
> 
> ...



Este post se merece un reflote y que ilumine a más gente. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Ene 2019)

Vic Cabezasonajero dijo:


> Este post se merece un reflote y que ilumine a más gente. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Subscribo. Ha sido curioso leer mensajes escritos con un año de diferencia.

Y ciertamente, uno puede sentirse tremendamente solo a pesar de estar rodeado de gente que le aprecia y le quiere, aunque suena paradojico.


----------



## EverBanega (8 Ene 2019)

Vamos a ver MrNini, lo que voy a decirte va a chocarte y te va a parecer un trolleo pero no lo es:
Habrías sido más feliz viviendo en la Cuba castrista, reuniéndote con tus amigos en El Malecón poniéndote a cantar a bailar, viviendo con poco pero sin morirte de hambre y decir a la mínima que te metan stress "me estás estresando".
Es muy irónico, pero serías más feliz bajo el gobierno de un rojo hijo de puta como Fidel Castro.
En cuanto a lo que planteas, sinceramente creo que aciertas de pleno en unas cosas y fallas de pleno en otras.
Tu mensaje 141 es buenísimo, y tienes toda la razón.
Pero piensa lo siguiente: Si tuvieses que estar trabajando 50 horas semanales para ganarte el sustento o te quedas en la puta calle no andarías quejándote de que no tienes amigos. Tienes mucha pamplina, pero normalmente cualquiera que te juzgue diciéndote eso va a tener tanta pamplina como tú, ya que el cáncer pamplinoso es un gran mal de Occidente.
El ser humano siempre ha sido increíblemente interesado y cabrón, no idealices el pasado porque si le dices a muchos viejos que han vivido una guerra lo que nos dices a nosotros en el foro lo mismo te corrían a garrotazos.
Aunque el ser humano siempre haya sido interesado y cabrón como dije antes, ahora con los masonazos en el poder se están rompiendo todos los límites.
En lo que sí te tengo que dar la razón es en que lo que planteas no deja de ser un problema graves: epidemias de depresiones y suicidios lo confirman, el ser humano es un animal social que necesita relaciones reales, y la falta de ellas está llevando a la gente a la locura.
Hay una epidemia de diagnósticos con el que los psiquiatras y psicólogos hacen su agosto, dicen que 1 de cada 4 personas sufre una enfermedad mental a lo largo de su vida, pero todo el mundo la tiene esté diagnosticado o no.
La ansiedad siempre ha existido, antes se decía "está malo de los nervios", gente que haya vivido en el franquismo que tanto añoras (sin conocer realmente bien lo que era esa época) te lo podrán confirmar.
También te doy la razón en que este tipo de hilos atrae a muchos sociópatas que van de maduros, hoy día es cuando más se habla de madurez y cuando menos madurez hay.
Si una mujer forma una familia creyéndose que es un puto juego y que puede mandar al marido a la mierda a la mínima contrariedad, muy madura no es por mucho que oficialmente "trabaje" en una oficina con aire acondicionado.
Todo es mentira, nos han vendido el presente, el pasado y el futuro.
Yo personalmente tengo pocas relaciones sociales a las que considero les importo mínimamente.
Creo que les importo muy poco, pero con ese muy poco doy saltos de alegría.
Y si te digo la verdad, ese muy poco también me lo aplico a mí mismo. En el fondo ellos también me importan muy poco, pero algo es algo y va en las 2 direcciones.
Muchas veces, cuanta más vida social tengas más solo estás.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 May 2019)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y ciertamente, uno puede sentirse tremendamente solo a pesar de estar rodeado de gente que le aprecia y le quiere, aunque suena paradojico.



A pesar de estar rodeado de gente. Punto. Si uno se siente solo a pesar de estar rodeado, es que quiza esa gente no le aprecia ni le quiere tanto.


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2019)

La soledad es un lujo que muy pocos pueden permitirse.


----------



## Rеnato (29 May 2019)

Mujercilla con pene caga hilo preocupada por la regla.


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2019)

Un farero que conozco estudió para juez, en la soledad de su aislado faro. Antes era feliz, ya no más.


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2019)

¿Has jugado al Imperator Rome? ¿Es una mierda o merece la pena?


----------



## allan smithee (29 May 2019)

Largo se le hace el día a quien no ama
y él lo sabe. Y él oye ese tañido
corto y duro del cuerpo, su cascada
canción, siempre sonando a lejanía.
Cierra su puerta y queda bien cerrada;
sale y, por un momento, sus rodillas
se le van hacia el suelo. Pero el alba,
con peligrosa generosidad,
le refresca y le yergue. Está muy clara
su calle, y la pasea con pie oscuro,
y cojea en seguida porque anda
sólo con su fatiga. Y dice aire:
palabras muertas con su boca viva.
Prisionero por no querer, abraza
su propia soledad. Y está seguro,
más seguro que nadie porque nada
poseerá; y él bien sabe que nunca
vivirá aquí, en la tierra. A quien no ama,
¿cómo podemos conocer o cómo
perdonar? Día largo y aún más larga
la noche. Mentirá al sacar la llave.
Entrará. Y nunca habitará su casa.


----------



## atasco (29 May 2019)

Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## atasco (29 May 2019)

Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Palpatine (29 May 2019)

Sabia que eras un ser amargado y patético pero tanto ?! Suicidate anda betazo nuncafollista que por no tener no tienes ni amigos !


----------



## golden graham (29 May 2019)

Normal quien va a aguantar a un amargado como tu. Tus padres, y por que no tienen otro remedio.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 May 2019)

La soledad es el climax vital.


----------



## Inkalus (29 May 2019)

Yo estuve "solo" desde los 16 hasta los 19 años, no tenia ni un colega, hablaba con mi familia claro y de cuando en cuando salia a la calle por que ya no podia mas en si. Supongo que tenia una depresión de caballo pero ni era consciente de eso, dormia sin parar iba a algun curso,estaba como zombi, de hecho apenas recuerdo esos años, solo algun viaje que hice con mis padres o alguna vez que sali solo por la noche y acabe borracho por las calles ahh y bueno pensar en tirarme por la ventana dia si dia tambien. 

A los 19 empece a hacer colegas, tuve mi novia y cambiaron muchas cosas. Ahora muchos de mis colegas han hecho su vida,otros estan fuera del pais, novia pues como que no,asi que normalmente hago la mayor parte de las cosas solo, voy al cine,exposiciones,conciertos, sera por lo que pase esos años que no me afecta demasiado, quizás alguna vez cuando por ejemplo son eventos que se supone para socializar todo el mundo con todo el mundo pero la gente va en sus "grupitos" y no hacen ni la minima intención por integrar a nadie. Eso jode bastante porque parece que o te metes a saco y lo fuerzas o nada de na.


----------



## chickenotter (29 May 2019)

Inkalus dijo:


> Yo estuve "solo" desde los 16 hasta los 19 años, no tenia ni un colega, hablaba con mi familia claro y de cuando en cuando salia a la calle por que ya no podia mas en si. Supongo que tenia una depresión de caballo pero ni era consciente de eso, dormia sin parar iba a algun curso,estaba como zombi, de hecho apenas recuerdo esos años, solo algun viaje que hice con mis padres o alguna vez que sali solo por la noche y acabe borracho por las calles ahh y bueno pensar en tirarme por la ventana dia si dia tambien.
> 
> A los 19 empece a hacer colegas, tuve mi novia y cambiaron muchas cosas. Ahora muchos de mis colegas han hecho su vida,otros estan fuera del pais, novia pues como que no,asi que normalmente hago la mayor parte de las cosas solo, voy al cine,exposiciones,conciertos, sera por lo que pase esos años que no me afecta demasiado, quizás alguna vez cuando por ejemplo son eventos que se supone para socializar todo el mundo con todo el mundo pero la gente va en sus "grupitos" y no hacen ni la minima intención por integrar a nadie. Eso jode bastante porque parece que o te metes a saco y lo fuerzas o nada de na.



Hiciste muy bien al aprender a estar solo y realizar actividades que generalmente a la gente le cuesta hacer solo.
Yo tambien aprendi hace tiempo a cuidar de mi mismo y llevarme a comprar ropa, a tomar una cerveza tranquilamente, irme al cine si me gusta una pelicula...
Si no aprendemos a estar agusto con nosotros mismo dudo que aprendamos nunca a estar agusto con el resto de la humanidad, el problema es cuando te das cuenta que todo lo quieres hacer, lo puedes hacer solo y no necesitas a nadie, ahi es cuando surge el problema de la soledad puesto que eres consciente que no necesitas a la gente para casi nada.

PD: Al que contesto a mi mensaje, ya esta solucionado, yo te ignoro y asi no das la murga o si la das ni me entero. Deberias hacer lo mismo si no quieres leer comentarios de un usuario.


----------



## Omnia (30 May 2019)

chickenotter dijo:


> Hiciste muy bien al aprender a estar solo y realizar actividades que generalmente a la gente le cuesta hacer solo.
> Yo tambien aprendi hace tiempo a cuidar de mi mismo y llevarme a comprar ropa, a tomar una cerveza tranquilamente, irme al cine si me gusta una pelicula...
> Si no aprendemos a estar agusto con nosotros mismo dudo que aprendamos nunca a estar agusto con el resto de la humanidad, el problema es cuando te das cuenta que todo lo quieres hacer, lo puedes hacer solo y no necesitas a nadie, ahi es cuando surge el problema de la soledad puesto que eres consciente que no necesitas a la gente para casi nada.



No sé qué vidas de infierno vivís algunos que decís que no necesitas a la gente para casi nada y tonterías de ese nivel de soledad alucinante para la que ningún ser humano está preparado. La soledad es una tortura que enferma, enloquece y mata. Lo demás son mentiras y chorradas de gente que es incapaz de ser sincera nunca. Debéis tener tal escudo de defensa que sois mentiras con patas ridículos.


----------



## Omnia (30 May 2019)

chickenotter dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no me interesan tus conjeturas ni lo que piensas, asi que venga a darle la murga a quien quiera escucharte.



Claro, lo tuyo no es una murga de solitario de mierda que se hace el digno y el superhombre.

Subnormal, que sois unos idiotas los que decís eso.


----------



## Subutai (30 May 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> En serio, sois todos igual de sociopatas?
> 
> Que yo tengo mil aficiones, y he hecho miles de cosas solo, y viajes solo, y de todo solo, pero NO se puede pasar la vida solo joder. Siempre igual, viendo como las putas relaciones personales son jodidas farsas, sin poder confiar nunca en nadie, sintiendote que eres tu contra el puto mundo.
> 
> Los que estais locos sois todos los que no os dais cuenta.



Aficionese a cosas que requieran compañia, como por ejemplo la música. Las mejores relaciones personales son las que giran en torno a algo interesante, es algo asi como un lazo. Por otro lado y segun he observado, las compañias que son "por si mismas y sin objeto" suelen tener fecha de caducidad.

En cuanto a las mujeres busque usted a una mujer gorda, fea, con taras físicas o acomplejada de algo. No mire, ni mucho menos intente ligar con hermosas chortinas porque se convertirá en una estatua de sal o tal vez muera subitamente, en este aspecto reconozca que usted esta muerto y enterrado. Mucho mejor y mas sensato, como dije mas arriba, sería buscar mujeres de bajo nivel y quien sabe, tal vez con un poco de suerte encuentre un alma bella y generosa dentro de ese montón de escombros. ¿No se ha leido Nuestra Señora de Paris de Victor Hugo? Acepte la realidad, para ser amado hay que amar también y lo que mucho vale mucho cuesta. Digamos, por hacer una analogía, que su vida es un huerto y usted tiene que plantarlo con lo que pueda, si no puede tener una buena viña al menos plante unos limones, unas calabazas o algo con sustancia ¿No es acaso mejor eso que un erial sin cultivar?

La última opción y sin duda la mas viril, es que usted espabile y se metamorfosee en un puto Don Juan, tendrá que dejar los mapas a un lado y mazarse bien en el TEMPLO, conseguir curro en LA FABRICA, comprarse UN BMW y romper bragas allá por donde vaya. Pero muchos son los llamados y pocos los escogidos.


----------



## Paul Walker (30 May 2019)

Yo, burbujeando de día y yéndome de pvtas de noche... No necesito más.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 May 2019)

Inkalus dijo:


> Ahora muchos de mis colegas han hecho su vida



Esa es una de las frases que mas repugnancia me dan del mundo. Cada vez que la oigo, me dan unas irrefrenables ganas de machacar a ostias al que la dice.

Osea que cuando alguien, en su puta sicopatia y su puto egocentrismo de mierda, se deshace de quienes le rodean como si fueran LA MIERDA, es porque "ha hecho su vida". 

Osea que cuando tu eras parte de la vida de esa persona, entonces aquello no era "su vida". Tu no pintabas nada, no? Por lo visto eras un espantapajaros. O que cojones es lo que estas pretendiendo decir? 

Los familiares y los amigos no son "tu vida"? Hacer tu vida significa mandar a tomar por culo a la gente??

Teneis asumidos una serie de dogmas antisociales de mierda como normales, que no me entra en la puta cabeza..


----------



## eL PERRO (30 May 2019)

Omnia dijo:


> No sé qué vidas de infierno vivís algunos que decís que no necesitas a la gente para casi nada y tonterías de ese nivel de soledad alucinante para la que ningún ser humano está preparado. La soledad es una tortura que enferma, enloquece y mata. Lo demás son mentiras y chorradas de gente que es incapaz de ser sincera nunca. Debéis tener tal escudo de defensa que sois mentiras con patas ridículos.



La gentuza que entra por aqui diciendo que no necesitan a nadie, que los amigos son cosa de adolescentes, y que blabla blabla, son LO MAS ENFERMO MENTAL que me he echado a la cara en mi vida. Da escalofrios leerlos. No se como puede haber gente tan jodidamente tarada de la azotea..


----------



## Vorsicht (30 May 2019)

Buenos días Van @Jaisenberg, has madrugado mucho!


----------



## Registrador (30 May 2019)

Deberias estar feliz, solo los solitarios son libres.

_beata solitudo sola beatitudo (bendita soledad, unica bendición)_


----------



## Knispel Kurt (30 May 2019)

Socializando


----------



## Vivoenalemania (30 May 2019)

Santon dijo:


> Pero entonces estáis simplificando la felicidad a no estar solo.
> 
> Entonces para vosotros el éxito en la vida es tener una mujer y 3 hijos.
> 
> ...



Yo soy uno de esos canis que con 16 estaba por ahi con chortinas borracho y fumado en vez de ir a el Cole y con 17 currando como un cabron con 25 voy ya por el primer hijo y con 30 ire por el segundo o el tercero. Soy Feliz con mi mujer y llego a final de mes eso si sudando como un cabron pero no hay nada mas reconfortante que llegar a casa pegarse una ducha salir de la ducha a mesa puesta y ver a tu mujer y tu hijo! No lo cambiaba por alguien que a mi edad estuviese de estudiante sin pasta viviendo en un cochambroso piso compartido con otros mongolos que se cree que estudiar es la panacea ni loco


----------



## ProgresaInadecuadamente (31 May 2019)

Yo creo que la soledad la aprecia quien no ha estado lo suficientente solo. 

Un termino medio sensato es valorar mas la soledad que la mala compañia.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (11 Feb 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo soy uno de esos canis que con 16 estaba por ahi con chortinas borracho y fumado en vez de ir a el Cole y con 17 currando como un cabron con 25 voy ya por el primer hijo y con 30 ire por el segundo o el tercero. Soy Feliz con mi mujer y llego a final de mes eso si sudando como un cabron pero no hay nada mas reconfortante que llegar a casa pegarse una ducha salir de la ducha a mesa puesta y ver a tu mujer y tu hijo! No lo cambiaba por alguien que a mi edad estuviese de estudiante sin pasta viviendo en un cochambroso piso compartido con otros mongolos que se cree que estudiar es la panacea ni loco



Que tiempos tan maravillosos donde no había aún una dictadura médica


----------

